# Spooky Town 2014



## bobinite (Jun 8, 2006)

http://lemax-spookytown.com/SpookyTown2014.asp

Not sure how many of these are new. Some seem familiar. But I really like the Nursery and Trolly.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep. Just got my email today. lol 


They seem to have a lot whimsical styled pieces this year. And my goodness, what is with those prices this year!? Last year everything went down a bit. This year the average price is almost $100. There are some at the $40 range, but goodness. That was one reason we didn't buy pieces for a couple of years.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

i am looking to forward to expanding my village this year last year was my first and we have been bitten by the bug 

i wanted to pick up the ghost containment building but missed out on it last year


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Not really excited about anything this year, which is disappointing. Especially after being excited about last years offering. There are 2 potentials for us, but I'm going to have to see them in person first.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

thinking about it what i would like this year is the ability to turn of the voices or music playing but keep the thunder sound and moaning noises 
we had to turn all the sound off the buildings last year except for the clocktower 

i understand it would be very difficult for lemax to do this but i can dream


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Seems the rereleased a few of the 2013 offerings, too. I missed out on The Last House on the Left. That might be our only addition this year if Michaels gets it back in.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I saw some pieces I really like like the mariachi band.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

^^^ what is the purpose of these? ^^^

I've never understood why people put those in their signature.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am thinking i want to start collecting these


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> ^^^ what is the purpose of these? ^^^
> 
> I've never understood why people put those in their signature.


 maybe it's a UK Internet thing and not Malcolm's choice. I don't know. Just a guess. 



Saki.Girl said:


> i am thinking i want to start collecting these


 saki, warning it is very additive. Now I want to build a platform. I just started last year, and I bought 4 or 5 major pieces, and several accessory pieces.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Its not a UK thing
its just something to show how easy it is to be traced when online 

I saw it on a message board a few years ago and thought it looked pretty cool 

If anyone's not happy then let me know and i will remove it 

Anyway back on topic 
Did anyone here pick up the ghost containment building last year 
I'm just looking for thoughts on how it looks and sounds etc 
Reason I ask there is a UK retailer has 30% off their range of stocked items


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

malcolm uk said:


> Its not a UK thing
> its just something to show how easy it is to be traced when online
> 
> I saw it on a message board a few years ago and thought it looked pretty cool
> ...


 Doesn't bother me. And, I just looked up that piece. I had never seen it before. Made me think of the ghostbusters theme. I wonder if you could find it in a video on youtube. Off I go to see. Yep, here it is. I love the oozing green slime. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSrIhk28OrU


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Shadowbat for the link, I agree nothing really wows me this year either.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Doesn't bother me. And, I just looked up that piece. I had never seen it before. Made me think of the ghostbusters theme. I wonder if you could find it in a video on youtube. Off I go to see. Yep, here it is. I love the oozing green slime. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSrIhk28OrU



Thank you for the link I just wondered if any had any comments having seen one in the flesh so to speak 

Should make a lovely addition to my town this year


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I like witches R &R, Day of the Dead Parade, Costume Kitties, and Black Cat Adoption. I like a few of the buildings too.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

we do have a spooky town i posted pictures in the post on here, we need to expand our town so for now anything new sits in its box...
i wait until michaels has them on sale they usually start the sales early so you cant use the % off coupons unless its the total order coupon.
here to happy hunting 4 months till spooky town appears in stores!!!!!!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hallowmas, I printed off several 50% coupons last year and hit several different Michaels. Used a 50% off coupon at each one. If you don't have multiple michaels, maybe you need to come shopping with me.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

i put my spooky town this year on my mantle in front of a street scene painting that is a night painting with really dark colors. lots of buildings in the painting. it made it look lke 3d having the spooky town buildings in front, added a super long power strip on the wall behind the painting and was easily able to plug all transformers in then plugged into a remote control plug....life was easy!!!!!
putting the houses out was always a chore. Now i want more houses!!! i broke my coal miners house 2 years ago. i loved it. wish they would bring it back!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am thinking i want to start collecting these


Don't do it Saki LOL. You'll get sucked in like the rest of us and feel powerless as it drains your wallet. With that thought.. I'm working on a new platform right now and would like to do one of those lighted skull type mountains with the train running through it. Does anyone know what the total width (outsides) of the track set up that comes with it is? They still sell the straight track so I can lengthen it but can't find any curved pieces to widen it so the width will it have to be what it is. It would help to know so I can keep that in mind as I'm playing around with this foam.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

As said I'm trying to work on a display base right now. Scouring e-bay for pieces I kept seeing platforms for sale and didn't want to pay the prices they're asking and thought "I can make that". YEAH! Tried the foam cutter route..major fail and ended up just carving steps out. Thankfully it's a Halloween village and not one of those Christmas displays. Crumbly steps are good, right? Looking for ideas to "borrow" I stumbled on your slideshow BillyBones and am in total awe. Was hoping for a couple pointers. I notice you have a water scene going and wonder if you can give me any tips on base colors and what you used for your water. I have one of the ships that I plan on setting in there and also tried making a small pond with a waterfall on another section. That part is carved out already but haven't painted or filled it. Would appreciate any pointers from anyone on here that sees this and have done this as so far it's not looking like I envisioned LOL


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/63657-birth-spooky-town-dialup-beware.html I posted this hear a couple years ago. It's nothing but foam paint and clay. The water was very effective and super simple. There are enough pics to give you a good idea as to how to get started.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

scavengerhaunt said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/63657-birth-spooky-town-dialup-beware.html I posted this hear a couple years ago. It's nothing but foam paint and clay. The water was very effective and super simple. There are enough pics to give you a good idea as to how to get started.


I already have a base form going with platforms and a few sets of steps. I wanted to add a little section for the isle of doom and a ship but unsure about the best way to paint and fill the water area. After looking at yours I'm tempted to trash it and start over. Totally awesome job! I'm going to try playing around with the base a little now to see if I can't make it look a little better. The ones I saw for sale on e-bay were no where near as elaborate as yours. They were pretty much just a 1 or 2 house platform with steps. Could be wrong but I'm thinking you made your waves with clay? I've seen others use silicon caulk and saw where some people filled them with premade woodland water or modge podge. Not really sure which way I'll go or whether I should put a darker color on water bottom for depth and build up with blues and greens?


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes I used simple das clay. It's paper based and really really easy to work with. Plus it's cheap. I used greens blues and whites for the water to match the bases of the pieces that were going on it. The ships have a water base built into the. So if the water was real dark it would have stood out to much. Good luck with your build. Have fun with it. That's what it's all abut.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Cloe said:


> As said I'm trying to work on a display base right now. Scouring e-bay for pieces I kept seeing platforms for sale and didn't want to pay the prices they're asking and thought "I can make that". YEAH! Tried the foam cutter route..major fail and ended up just carving steps out. Thankfully it's a Halloween village and not one of those Christmas displays. Crumbly steps are good, right? Looking for ideas to "borrow" I stumbled on your slideshow BillyBones and am in total awe. Was hoping for a couple pointers. I notice you have a water scene going and wonder if you can give me any tips on base colors and what you used for your water. I have one of the ships that I plan on setting in there and also tried making a small pond with a waterfall on another section. That part is carved out already but haven't painted or filled it. Would appreciate any pointers from anyone on here that sees this and have done this as so far it's not looking like I envisioned LOL


Thanks, my water scene is old school simple. a layer of crumpled tin foil flattened then covered with a Lemax water mat. Around the ship is pulled spiderweb lit with a blacklight. As for carving bases I got most of my ideas from Youtube,


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Really cool man, keep it up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow that is so cool.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Really nice layout *BillyBones*, look forward to seeing your full set up.

Gets me in the mood to start thinking about this years layout. Can't wait for Micheals to get their Lemax Spooky display up. (Must...be...patient.)


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I honestly have no room for Spookytown this year. I guess my village will have to sit it out this year. I honestly didn't purchase any pieces last year due to space issues but barely made room to display everything.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I just looked at the 2014 page. Love the 1st one the mausoleum.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Just thinking in my head about my display and possible layout. I'm in the early planning stages of building a display board like some of the ones shown through this and other threads, but I wouldn't kid myself that it will be anywhere near the quality of those by Rikki, BillyBones, or Scavengerhaunt. Those were amazing, and informative. Anyway, I'm thinking of five areas. I'm thinking two tears, a lower section, which will be the main town sectioned into three parts, left, center and right. My scary go round will either be the center of town, or off to one of the sides. The other lower side section will be the towns businesses. I purchased the Witch and Warlock supply and the Blood of the Vine last year. I may need one or two more businesses. I might like the look of the hospital. I also bought the clock tower, and don't know whether that should be the center of town, or high on the top of the hill in the center. For the top section, I'm thinking houses on one side and the town cemetery on the other. I bought that great moving wing reaper statue too. That will definitely go in the cemetery. I like the train, and am torn whether to buy it, and make a tunnel for it to travel through, or maybe buy the new trolley and just have that go back and forth in the very front of the town section. Any thought or words of wisdom?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

All those are great pieces *goddess*. I don't have a lot of room for a big display either, so setting them up on the furniture at hand has to do. Usually I put my clocktower on a pedestal back behind another big building on a corner, so it's seen but stand out a bit. It's a piece that would work well as a centerpiece too though, with kids trick or treating around it, and would look good with either houses or business around it. Maybe you could have the trolley worked into that section? Sounds like you'll have some flexibility with how your setting it up. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

you know I've thought how cool it would be to make a lifesize model of Halloween village sets (though as your own so as not to get in trouble for copyright purposes) as a walkthrough....hah big dreams


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Oh yes, clearly I will need 'Igor the Grave Digger,' and 'Box-of-Bones Coffin Factory'.*


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been wanting to start collecting the spooky town pieces over the years but I lack tabletop space..lol.I wish I would have grabbed the last house on the left piece last year! The Yankee candle boney bunch sucked my wallet dry..I like the witch pieces for this year so I'm gonna find room to start a small display.... Billybones:that's one amazing display


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Laurie, those pieces are great.
Halloeve55, last year I took one of those round decorator tables (particle board that you cover with a table cloth) I had in my basement, and used that for my spookytown. I had some floor space in my family room where I could place the table for the season. This year, I am going to use a folding 6 ft table in the same spot. Maybe you can find a little unused area like that that you could use temporarily. It's one of the spots we sometimes place our Christmas tree.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Laurie, those pieces are great.
> Halloeve55, last year I took one of those round decorator tables (particle board that you cover with a table cloth) I had in my basement, and used that for my spookytown. I had some floor space in my family room where I could place the table for the season. This year, I am going to use a folding 6 ft table in the same spot. Maybe you can find a little unused area like that that you could use temporarily. It's one of the spots we sometimes place our Christmas tree.


. That's a good idea..it would be best to start off with a small area any who..if I had a large space I'd feel obligated to fill it all up from the start!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I started my Spookytown last year and had it sprawled all over my dining room table in a big display. But this year I need the table for other things and I'm thinking I will do a multi-level display on a bookshelf. One shelf for the residential houses, one for the "town" area with businesses, one for the cemetary and woods scenes, etc. Space is such an issue in my small house, and I also have a ton of YC Boney Bunch and other Halloween decor to put out. The bookshelf will allow me to display my ST pieces and possible have room to add one or two new items. Guess if I buy much more, I'll have to rotate the displays from year to year. But I guess that could be good too and keep things new each year. Dang, I think I just made an excuse to buy more ST stuff this year!


----------



## Greenmanmatt (Jun 22, 2014)

I have always wanted to start collecting the Halloween town..i have alot of x mas ones my mom has.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Laurie S. said:


> *Oh yes, clearly I will need 'Igor the Grave Digger,' and 'Box-of-Bones Coffin Factory'.*
> 
> View attachment 200633
> 
> ...


Am I dreaming or is the coffin factory a re-release? I'm only a year into collecting ST, but I could have swore I saw that on a website somewhere last year. If it's coming out this year I'm gonna have to have that. Too cool!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Has anyone had issues with Spookytown breaking while putting them away or setting them up. No matter how careful I am something always snaps off. I make sure to always keep glue nearby just in case.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> Laurie S. said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh yes, clearly I will need 'Igor the Grave Digger,' and 'Box-of-Bones Coffin Factory'.*
> ...


I have been collecting Spooky Town since 2007 so I checked the pamphlets that come with the buildings and in 2008 there was a morgue and in 2012 they had cemetery tours but if the coffin factory is a rerelease then it was out before 2007. Super excited to get it this year though.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

bobinite said:


> http://lemax-spookytown.com/SpookyTown2014.asp
> 
> Not sure how many of these are new. Some seem familiar. But I really like the Nursery and Trolly.
> 
> ...


Nice reminds me of Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

myerman82 said:


> Has anyone had issues with Spookytown breaking while putting them away or setting them up. No matter how careful I am something always snaps off. I make sure to always keep glue nearby just in case.


The only piece I have ever had that problem with is the forsaken prison, the barbed wire along the walls likes to pop off on mine, a quick dab of glue fixes it though. I kept the bags that the buildings come wrapped in and rewrap them each year, then I can kinda ease the piece the next year using the bag it's wrapped in. My mom also collects Christmas towns and used to work for a company called Christmas around the world so she is a master at getting pieces and back into the styrofoam so I ask her if I have a piece that's being really difficult.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

RattandRoll said:


> bobinite said:
> 
> 
> > http://lemax-spookytown.com/SpookyTown2014.asp
> ...


Yea I will have to get this one too..... In 2010 they had Grisleys greenhouse and I got it for exactly that reason!!! I immediately thought of Little Shop of a Horrors.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

myerman82 said:


> Has anyone had issues with Spookytown breaking while putting them away or setting them up. No matter how careful I am something always snaps off. I make sure to always keep glue nearby just in case.


Oh, yes. It is very frustrating too. It's usually the smaller accessory styled pieces that are on the houses. Antennas, weather vanes, bats, etc.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> Oh, yes. It is very frustrating too. It's usually the smaller accessory styled pieces that are on the houses. Antennas, weather vanes, bats, etc.


I have had bats come off, fencing come part, even the people crack off. That is why I never pay full price for any Spookytown piece.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I had one piece of trim break off my scary go round as soon as I took it out of the box, but it can be glued back down. I've been lucky with the other pieces so far.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, bits fall off Spooky Town if you so much as sneeze at it. For this reason I'll be moving my Spooky Town boxes myself to our new house. Regardless, every year when I'm putting it up and taking it down pieces need to be glued. Dept 56 seems to be better quality but they don't have the cool sounds and movement that Lemax does.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Question and need some opinions...First, does Michael's carry all of the new 2014 pieces I'm seeing on the Lemax site, or just some of the pieces? I just started collecting last year and am not sure how the new releases work. I'm hoping to use the 50% off coupons at Michaels if they carry the ones I want. I know for sure that I'm going to get Hemlock's nursery. I'm a big gardener so that is a must! 

Second, I need a new house for my ST neighborhood and I'm torn between these three. Which one do you guys like best?


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> Question and need some opinions...First, does Michael's carry all of the new 2014 pieces I'm seeing on the Lemax site, or just some of the pieces? I just started collecting last year and am not sure how the new releases work. I'm hoping to use the 50% off coupons at Michaels if they carry the ones I want. I know for sure that I'm going to get Hemlock's nursery. I'm a big gardener so that is a must!
> 
> Second, I need a new house for my ST neighborhood and I'm torn between these three. Which one do you guys like best?
> 
> ...


The Michaels by me always carries all of the New Spooky Town pieces, they usually have a limited supply of them though so once they sell out I have to go to others if I don't have all the pieces I want yet. I don't know if your michaels does this but ours usually puts the entire town on sale end of August/early September......everything starts out at 10% off then the next week it's 20% off and so on until thy hit 50% off and then it goes back to normal prices so I usually try and get them when they are on that sale. As for the 3 houses, I like the first one and then the third one the best.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Itzpopolotl said:


> The Michaels by me always carries all of the New Spooky Town pieces, they usually have a limited supply of them though so once they sell out I have to go to others if I don't have all the pieces I want yet. I don't know if your michaels does this but ours usually puts the entire town on sale end of August/early September......everything starts out at 10% off then the next week it's 20% off and so on until thy hit 50% off and then it goes back to normal prices so I usually try and get them when they are on that sale. As for the 3 houses, I like the first one and then the third one the best.


If I remember right from last year, I think my store started out at regular price when they first got the new pieces and then quickly put them on sale a week or two after they arrived for an insignificant sale - like10% off - thus preventing you from using that golden 50% off coupon. I'll have to time my purchases for that first arrival so I can get half off! I already want 3 pieces - Hemlocks's Nursery, the Coffin Factory and one of the houses I can't decide on. And that's not counting any cute figures, etc. that might catch my eye. I have no idea where I'm gonna put these things, but my ST addiction demands that I MUST buy something from the new line, LOL!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Right there with you!!! I have no idea how I'm going to incorporate new pieces this year because I'm out of room but I will be getting new pieces.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> Question and need some opinions...First, does Michael's carry all of the new 2014 pieces I'm seeing on the Lemax site, or just some of the pieces? I just started collecting last year and am not sure how the new releases work. I'm hoping to use the 50% off coupons at Michaels if they carry the ones I want. I know for sure that I'm going to get Hemlock's nursery. I'm a big gardener so that is a must!



Our local Michaels only carries a select few. This started a couple years ago. Usually they will have online which ones they will be carrying.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

This past weekend my fiance and I took down my spooky town village which had been displayed at my townhouse for the past 3 years. We simply needed the room. I guess they will sit in their boxes and wait until we are able to afford a house. Then I will expand Spooky Town even more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

myerman82 said:


> Has anyone had issues with Spookytown breaking while putting them away or setting them up. No matter how careful I am something always snaps off. I make sure to always keep glue nearby just in case.


Yes, you can be careful as possible and you will still end up breaking things. That is the one bad thing about Lemax.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the main reason I have problems is because I have to store my village in the attic during the off season. It's so terrible up there, sauna conditions in the summer, but there's absolutely nowhere else to put them. I keep a bunch of glue handy as well.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

You had to go back in the closet for now Spooky Town. But one day, I will have a bigger house where I can once again display you in all your glory.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, pumpkinpatch, that's an impressive collection! We have some of the same pieces!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Laurie, I have been collecting teh Spooky Town Village for about 12 years now. I had always just kept the stuff in their boxes throughout the years while living with my parents. I didn't want to just set them up around Halloween and then take them down each year cause I would break things. I figured I would wait until I had my own place where I can make a permenant display. I moved out 3 years ago into a townhome and created the display. My fiance moved in with me about a year back though and we only have so much room so I finally caved in and agreed to put the stuff away. When we end up moving into a larger house I will once again set it up and collect even more to make it bigger and better. That picture isn't really the greatest quality, I have to see if I have any more.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Very cook set up!!! I have some of the same pieces you have too. I wish I could leave my town up year round but don't have the space. Plus with 4 cats and all those moving parts which cats seem to love the chance of it getting broken is too high. I have a very strict rule that no one is allowed to turn the town on if one or more cats are in the room. I even have it all plugged into a surge protector that is hidden so that I'm the only one who knows how to turn it on. It's kinda funny now because my cat thinks that it's all stuff that doesn't move so on the rare occasion the town gets turned on when she's in the room it kinda freaks her out....which isn't necessarily a bad thing. Lol


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks, and I can relate to the pet freaking out thing. I enjoy setting off my lifesize animatronic halloween figures in front of my dog and watching her go wild. One day she will probably break one and I will learn my lesson. LOL


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

My cat was sneaky when I had my ST out last season. She feigned no interest at all when I set it up and I never once caught her anywhere near it. But after Halloween when I packed everything away and was cleaning up, I found a nest of tiny little fake pumpkins I had bought from Michael's to add to the display and they were under the cedar chest in the dining room. She had apparently jumped on the table and spatted them off to play with. I never even noticed they were missing until afterward. You wouldn't think it to look at her either, all tucked up on the living room rug acting innocent. Cats can be so devious...


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Thanks, and I can relate to the pet freaking out thing. I enjoy setting off my lifesize animatronic halloween figures in front of my dog and watching her go wild. One day she will probably break one and I will learn my lesson. LOL


Ha Ha. As I was reading this it reminded me of my dog. I made a mad dog type of prop a few years back using the devil dog mask, furry material, etc. on an animated reindeer. I plugged it in when I was done and my dog went nuts barking at it. She finally calmed down and got brave enough to get closer to it then went around and smelled it's butt lol.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol we had our cats take Hershey kisses we has set out for Easter and hide them all sorts of places. My cat has jumped up on the desk where I set up my town and start to walk around but so far she hasn't stolen anything (that I'm aware of anyways lol).


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

LOL cats and dogs don't even realize how fun they are.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

InDEED.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

My dog doesn't bother my ST at all, but he doesn't care for the noises they make. Whenever I have everything turned on all at once he goes into another room to get away from it. Actually, all the music and sound effects coming at the same time kinda gets to me after a while too. I usually turn the lights on everything, but keep the sound turned off or way, way down. 

Btw, do we have a release date on ST yet or did I miss it on here somewhere?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> Btw, do we have a release date on ST yet or did I miss it on here somewhere?



Not yet. It seems to vary by a few days from location to location. Best bet is to call your local Michaels and see when they plan on putting them out.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I just won an auction for the Spooky Town train on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spooky-Town...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

You are going to LOVE it! My hubby and I have it and it's quite an amazing piece! 



im the goddess said:


> I just won an auction for the Spooky Town train on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spooky-Town...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Has anyone heard any word from any Michaels when their locations will be putting them up?


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I just checked my old posts here... I bought stuff on 07-27-2012 and 07-25-2013. So, soon! I remember I believe in 2011 they were out the week after Fourth of July though. I'm going to call my Michaels on Monday and see what they say


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Chelsiestein said:


> You are going to LOVE it! My hubby and I have it and it's quite an amazing piece!


I love that Spookytown train and almost got it two years ago. We have a store here called American Sales and they always have current and older/retired pieces for sale. However, they don't do a great job of fixing their display pieces. That train was one display and fell of the tracks many times. It turned me off from getting it. I do want to add it to my collection though. They just opened a American Sales a few miles away from me so I don't have to travel an hour just to visit the store. However, the price there are premium prices.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> I love that Spookytown train and almost got it two years ago. We have a store here called American Sales and they always have current and older/retired pieces for sale. However, they don't do a great job of fixing their display pieces. That train was one display and fell of the tracks many times. It turned me off from getting it. I do want to add it to my collection though. They just opened a American Sales a few miles away from me so I don't have to travel an hour just to visit the store. However, the price there are premium prices.


I was able to pick mine up new in the box for $55.00 plus shipping. The seller contacted me and said it was an additional one they owned. I think that's a pretty good price compared to what I have been seeing them listed for. The listing said it was new in the box. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I picked up the train early spring. I built a landscape which included the track so I was bound and determined to get it running smoothly. I had the same problem of jumping the track. I kept thinking it was the styrofoam it was hitting causing it to derail so I kept trying to carve it out of the way. Just before I reached the point of numerous accidental windows and a skylight in my tunnel I realized it was coming unhitched which caused it to derail. I put a dab of hot glue on the top (bottom needs to pivot so I was careful) of the posts after connecting them and it seemed to stop the problem. That little peg is so short there's very little room for movement over bumps without it coming unhitched. Don't know if anyone else has had the same issue or if it was just mine.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I called my local Michael's today to ask when the new ST items will be arriving. They told me the end of this month, but didn't have the specific date. Getting closer...!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Lemax Grimm Hotel thats missing the 6v adapter. I read that sometimes using the wrong adapter could blow the circuits for the houses, so I was hoping someone might know the best place to get a replacement adapter? (hopefully less than $10)


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm thinking the Blackroot's Wizard Academy might be the Michael's exclusive this year.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I have broken off more Lemax house parts when putting them away or taking them out. Grrrrrr! I am glad it's Halloween where perfection isn't ideal. I don't have as much breakage with Dept 56. But I have decided to roll with it....it is what is.
I have started collecting the bed risers used to make beds taller so you store things under them. They generally come in two heights. Used under card tables, the folding 6 foot tables or any other table will give extra height and dimension to these little villages if using more than one table. You can find them at the Goodwill for about $4+ ....bed,bath and beyond goes for $15+


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Spookywolf said:


> I called my local Michael's today to ask when the new ST items will be arriving. They told me the end of this month, but didn't have the specific date. Getting closer...!


Good to hear!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Spookywolf said:


> I called my local Michael's today to ask when the new ST items will be arriving. They told me the end of this month, but didn't have the specific date. Getting closer...!


It's always August


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

No, it has been July many times.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I notice on E-hobby's site they recently changed the pre-order shipment date to end of July. It did say will ship in August since March. So maybe their sending them to retailers a little earlier this year.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Looking back at last year's thread, the first person to report seeing in in Michaels was on July 25. It appeared in Canada a couple of days prior to that. Shouldn't be long now. I was lucky with the 50% off coupon that first weekend, and I hit 4 or 5 Michaels and used it at each one. I hope I'm that lucky again.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I did the same thing last year, im the goddess. I kept going back with 50% off coupons to use for each building I wanted. I tried to space the time out and went to a different cashier each time hoping they wouldn't recognize me, LOL! I kind of went into ST fever last year, as it was my first year collecting. Maybe ST obsession was closer to the mark, actually!  But I want to grab everything 1/2 off before they put stuff on sale and you can't use coupons at all. My Michaels had ST on 10% off about a week after they released them, so timing is everything.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spookywolf, it was my first year collecting too. And, I think obsession would be a more accurate description, at least for me.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Called today..said about 2-3 weeks


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea I usually start haunting our Michael's around July 20th because they usually put stuff out around then.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Getting really pumped!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I went into a Michaels Sunday. No sign of spookytown yet.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I noticed 2014 items are now showing as in stock at 2 of the most popular online sites (e-hobby, and lemax village collectibles). Not noted yet at lemax-spooky town.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I just checked out Ehobbytools and I'm in such a quandary! I really want 3 buildings and only have the budget for 1 (maybe 2 tops.) Hemlocks' Nursery just has to come home with me, but I also like the coffin factory and that's listing at $84.59! And then there's that cool haunted house I want to add to my "neighborhood" section. Argh! I need a second job to support my ST spending!  Does anyone know if Michael's prices are usually higher or the same as what they're going for on Ehobby and Lemax? (Oh please, oh please let there be a 50% off coupon!)


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I've noticed that Michael's labeled prices are usually marked quite a bit higher than they are listed at online retailers. I'm assuming it's like everything else in their store. They jack the prices up quite a bit assuming you're using a coupon. Most people here notice if you don't rush in before they start putting them "on sale" with a 50% coupon you're usually paying much more than places like e-hobby. I did notice last year e-hobby's sale price's were a tad bit lower than Michael's with a coupon. Prices do seem to have gone up this year for houses.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> I just checked out Ehobbytools and I'm in such a quandary! I really want 3 buildings and only have the budget for 1 (maybe 2 tops.) Hemlocks' Nursery just has to come home with me, but I also like the coffin factory and that's listing at $84.59! And then there's that cool haunted house I want to add to my "neighborhood" section. Argh! I need a second job to support my ST spending!  Does anyone know if Michael's prices are usually higher or the same as what they're going for on Ehobby and Lemax? (Oh please, oh please let there be a 50% off coupon!)


If I were you, I would wait until Michaels put out their display, see what pieces they have this year, and use the 50% coupon. Don;t forget to factor in shipping with the online retailers. That will add to the overall price.


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Has anyone checked out their local Michaels store today or yesterday?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Halloweenboy101 said:


> Has anyone checked out their local Michaels store today or yesterday?



I'll be at ours tomorrow.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got my Isle of Doom Lighthouse and the adapter the guy sent was only 7.5v. It says on the box and the item that it needs a 24v to work properly. Im wondering if this adapter change lead to the cave eyes to stop working? Also it doesnt mist but it might if the right adapter was with it since the mechanism looks clean. 

It also makes a terrible loud whirring sound, I suspect from the drunk guy moving on top, do you think because its underpowered its making that noise or does anyone elses Lighthouse have this issue? 

I know alot of people had trouble with the fogging and eyes not lighting up, thats probably why Lemax changed the design for the fogger part. Im wondering if anyone else has issues with theirs and if you can confirm it indeed gets a 24v. picture would be great or description on the adapter numbers so I can try to find a replacement. 

thanks ya'll!


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Checked at Michaels this afternoon. Nothing from spookytown was out. They did however have 2 end aisles with basic leftover stuff from last year like candle holders, skulls, and stupid glitter bats. Nothing to write home about. The worker said deliveries for the store in Hoffman Estates Il comes in on Tuesdays, so she said to check back next week for info.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Can't wait. I will post my two new ebay purchases this weekend​


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Backfromthedead said:


> Checked at Michaels this afternoon. Nothing from spookytown was out. They did however have 2 end aisles with basic leftover stuff from last year like candle holders, skulls, and stupid glitter bats. Nothing to write home about. The worker said deliveries for the store in Hoffman Estates Il comes in on Tuesdays, so she said to check back next week for info.


You live close to me. That's one of the stores I go to.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I was just browsing peoples Spooky Town videos on Youtube. Some really nice set ups. I do need to clear some display space downstairs so I can do a permanent set up.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

There are snippets of the new Micheal's exclusive pieces in this video. I'm intrigued by the observatory, definitely want to check it out in person if I can!

http://www.michaels.com/lemax®-spooky-town/vid-hd-lemax-spooky-town.html?fdid=videos


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the video link Sanura! Some new things there I haven't seen yet. Love the "roach coach" LOL! Now I'm charged to go see the display and buy some new things!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

That Observatory looks pretty nifty.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, a lot of the exclusives look awesome!


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Greetings all fellow Spookytown freaks!!!I Just spoke with the manager at the Michaels I frequent and got some info you might be interested in.Although my favorite online store for Lemax is Ehobby Tools in regards to stock AND price,sometimes you have to wait for Michaels prices WITH the coupon to see where the better deal is.I mainly asked about the prices for the items I'm interested in....so here goes............

1.The Observatory,which is a Michaels exclusive is 100.00...this and the following prices are RETAIL.
2.The Coffin Factory.........Michaels price is 125.00.....EHobby is 84.59
3.The Trolley..............Michaels 60.00.............Ehobby 38.69
4.Hemlock's Nursery.........Michaels 85.00............Ehobby 57.59

As you can see,at 40 percent,Lemax is cheaper by roughly 7 bucks,at 50,even better.The manager also told me that their Lemax shipment will be in next Friday,the 25th....and will be out by that Sunday.Hope this helps some of you!! :>


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

mariab1299 said:


> Greetings all fellow Spookytown freaks!!!I Just spoke with the manager at the Michaels I frequent and got some info you might be interested in.Although my favorite online store for Lemax is Ehobby Tools in regards to stock AND price,sometimes you have to wait for Michaels prices WITH the coupon to see where the better deal is.I mainly asked about the prices for the items I'm interested in....so here goes............
> 
> 1.The Observatory,which is a Michaels exclusive is 100.00...this and the following prices are RETAIL.
> 2.The Coffin Factory.........Michaels price is 125.00.....EHobby is 84.59
> ...


Very helpful, Mariab, thanks! Wow, that's some mark-up in price at Michaels. I'd have to have a 50% off coupon to even make that worth while. And even then, the observatory would still cost $50 bucks and the coffin factory I want is gonna cost about $62.50. I'm thinking I might just have to get Hemlock's nursery for now and save up. Ouchie!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

mariab1299 said:


> Greetings all fellow Spookytown freaks!!!I Just spoke with the manager at the Michaels I frequent and got some info you might be interested in.Although my favorite online store for Lemax is Ehobby Tools in regards to stock AND price,sometimes you have to wait for Michaels prices WITH the coupon to see where the better deal is.I mainly asked about the prices for the items I'm interested in....so here goes............
> 
> 1.The Observatory,which is a Michaels exclusive is 100.00...this and the following prices are RETAIL.
> 2.The Coffin Factory.........Michaels price is 125.00.....EHobby is 84.59
> ...



Those prices are too high.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Too high indeed!!Michaels has gotten blatantly ridiculous in the past 5 or 6 years.There was a time when you really got a nice deal using the 40 percent coupon on a Spookytown building.It seems that the last few years,they've looked at online prices from other Lemax stores....you know,NORMAL prices...and basically doubled their retail price,full well knowing that everyone buys that stuff with coupons.And that gets me thinking about Spirit Halloween as well.I think they know that we Halloween addicts are NUTS!!!LOL!!I used to buy pretty much all the new Lemax Spookytown when it came out...not anymore.I'm very selective these days.One last word in regards to craziness.As I said,I know the manager a little at my local Michaels store,and she told me that I'd be amazed at the number of people who buy that stuff with NO coupon!!!Now THAT.......is NUTS!!!Makes me feel better,though....lol.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Cloe posted a thread about Kmart having Spookytown items, so I checked it out this morning. The new items are pretty pricey...they want $79.99 for Hemlock's Nursery, yikes! But they have clearance prices for Last House on the Left - listed for $23.99, The Haunted Clock Tower at $20.99 & Blood of the Vine at $14.99 -- all available for store pickup only. Unfortunately for me, they've closed most of the Kmart stores in my area, but if anybody still has a store open in their area, you might want to check it out. Those are really good clearance prices if you're lucky enough to still have a store close to you.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Spookywolf said:


> Cloe posted a thread about Kmart having Spookytown items, so I checked it out this morning. The new items are pretty pricey...they want $79.99 for Hemlock's Nursery, yikes! But they have clearance prices for Last House on the Left - listed for $23.99, The Haunted Clock Tower at $20.99 & Blood of the Vine at $14.99 -- all available for store pickup only. Unfortunately for me, they've closed most of the Kmart stores in my area, but if anybody still has a store open in their area, you might want to check it out. Those are really good clearance prices if you're lucky enough to still have a store close to you.


WOW! Will have to check that out!!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

mariab1299 said:


> Greetings all fellow Spookytown freaks!!!I Just spoke with the manager at the Michaels I frequent and got some info you might be interested in.Although my favorite online store for Lemax is Ehobby Tools in regards to stock AND price,sometimes you have to wait for Michaels prices WITH the coupon to see where the better deal is.I mainly asked about the prices for the items I'm interested in....so here goes............
> 
> 1.The Observatory,which is a Michaels exclusive is 100.00...this and the following prices are RETAIL.
> 2.The Coffin Factory.........Michaels price is 125.00.....EHobby is 84.59
> ...


Thank you for the information! Michaels is so greedy. Stupid coupons lol. I only buy if I can get 50%, otherwise, no go for me.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

mariab1299 said:


> Greetings all fellow Spookytown freaks!!!I Just spoke with the manager at the Michaels I frequent and got some info you might be interested in.Although my favorite online store for Lemax is Ehobby Tools in regards to stock AND price,sometimes you have to wait for Michaels prices WITH the coupon to see where the better deal is.I mainly asked about the prices for the items I'm interested in....so here goes............
> 
> 1.The Observatory,which is a Michaels exclusive is 100.00...this and the following prices are RETAIL.
> 2.The Coffin Factory.........Michaels price is 125.00.....EHobby is 84.59
> ...


I'm new to all this and wanting to start a small display. I'm still researching it all and there are some really awesome pieces. Any suggestions on what to get and where to buy?


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well,again.....from what I've seen....as far as online sources of Spookytown,you can't beat Ehobby Tools service and pricing.They're excellent to deal with.The few times I've called them on the phone,they've been extremely helpful.As far as physical stores....well...in my neck of the woods,Michaels is it.I live in Upstate NY,however I've heard that in other parts of the country,there ARE other stores that sell Lemax.And as I'm sure you already know,the only way to buy from Michaels is with a 40 or 50 percent off coupon.Towards the end of the season,they've sometimes had a 75 percent off sale,but good luck getting anything good at that point.Most of the stuff is gone by then.And then there's Ebay.Most of the pieces are wayyyyy overpriced,but every now and then,with a little patience,you CAN get a good deal.There is one store on Ebay that deals in AS IS pieces.The "AS IS" goes from just a piece cracked off of the building to no working sound and lights....etc.I've gotten a few pieces from them.... gotten some great deals for just minor cosmetic flaws.A little paint here and there,and you'd never know the difference.I've been buying Lemax and Department 56 Halloween stuff for years...and there was a time when I wouldn't dream of buying something with a flaw...but as the collection kept growing,and the prices went higher and higher.....well....I've mellowed a bit as far as that goes!!I don't know the name of that store on Ebay....but if you type in "Lemax Spookytown As Is" in the search box....you'll see all their pieces.They're always adding new stuff....so give it a look every week or so.As far as what to get......I'd say pick a theme of where you want to go at first and build from there.There's quite a few directions you can go in.YOu can do pirates.....western themed....spooky carnival.....old school haunted neighborhood....city themed with all kinds of stores.....and on and on.Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....................just be nuts.....buy whatever you like...and mix em all together.That's the joy of a Halloween village over a Christmas village....you're only limited by your imagination.I LIKE my Christmas village....but I LOVE my Halloween villages!!!LOL!Lastly,there's a couple of other companies that carry a Halloween village line,one being Hawthorne...can't remember the others at the moment.....but they just don't mix well with Lemax and Department 56,in my opinion!!Hope this helps,and good luck to you!!!


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey everyone. Stopped out michaels yesterday and looks like they started putting out some halloween stuff.... Just a few things such as skull candles, a sign or two, these spell an magic books that can hold stuff in, and a witch wreath.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We were at Michael's last night too. They had the same stuff out but they also had a couple aisles cleared with the fixtures and pegs all set. As soon as the merchandise comes in they can put it straight out to the shelves. To me, it looks like they may be carrying more Halloween this year. But the spooky town display still looks like the smaller mid-aisle rack they've had for the last couple years.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

While the pieces aren't being socked until this weekend, they did have everything tagged. Here are the official Michaels prices:


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Pricing doesn't seem to be as bad as I thought. Outside the $135, the next highest piece is $60. I found it odd that there was no tag for the observatory though.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Years back I bought a bunch of stuff from Ehobby Tools. Half of it didn't work, some pieces were moldy, and some were dirty. After several exchanges, returns, and many discussions with them, I learned they get almost all of their from offshore stores mostly from returns and other sources. The bottom line is, their stuff is NOT NEW. Nowhere on their site do they use the word New. They are one of the best sources out there for Lemax stuff, but it's good to know what's going on with them. I think they should clearly say "Not New". I still order from them, but I try to buy from other sources first where I know it's new.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Shadowbat said:


> Pricing doesn't seem to be as bad as I thought. Outside the $135, the next highest piece is $60. I found it odd that there was no tag for the observatory though.


I'm excited to check everything out. Do you typically purchase right away or do you wait til later in the season? I know each year would be different but do they have pieces that are hard to find each year?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I buy with that 50% off coupon. Mine is printing right now. Good for Saturday only. There is no 50 or 40% off coupon next week. http://weeklyad.michaels.com/coupons/


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I'm excited to check everything out. Do you typically purchase right away or do you wait til later in the season? I know each year would be different but do they have pieces that are hard to find each year?



Never wait. Print those coupons and start buying. Usually by the end of September there is very little Spooky Town left in the store.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Shadowbat said:


> Never wait. Print those coupons and start buying. Usually by the end of September there is very little Spooky Town left in the store.


Thanks for the heads up. I appreciate it. There's so many interesting pieces. I can't wait to see them in action.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you for the heads up and the coupon! I hope my location will have stuff in on Saturday!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

If you have the option, print out multiple coupons or download it to your phone and hit multiple locations. That's what I did last year.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I just need to make sure my location(s) will have them out. I'll call tomorrow morning. I called on Monday this week and they still were not sure when they would be out


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Agree with Shadowbat that you shouldn't wait. 10 years ago it wasn't unusual to find a few houses and a bunch of figures on clearance after Halloween, but nowadays Spooky Town seems to be gone from the shelves by the end of September. They just don't seem to carry the same amount of stock. Also note that you generally can't use coupons on sale items, and Halloween stuff goes on sale (as in 10-20% off) more often as we get closer to the big day. So if you want to use the coupons you have to work around that.

And just to add to the data, the store we visited yesterday had about half of it out.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

When does Kmart usually set up? Do they run sales often?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok so I went through started looking through different websites and I just don't understand how I am supposed to choose. Haha. This is going to get out of control rather quickly. Between this and Boneys. I'm in BIG trouble.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Ok so I went through started looking through different websites and I just don't understand how I am supposed to choose. Haha. This is going to get out of control rather quickly. Between this and Boneys. I'm in BIG trouble.


Yup, that how it all starts. I bought these pieces last year. That was my first year collecting.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> When does Kmart usually set up? Do they run sales often?


None of the Kmart's near me carried the Spooky Town in their store, it was strictly online. May be different elsewhere. But they will run quite a few good sales as it gets later and later in the season. For those of us that are impatient and your local Michael's store is stocked there is a printable Joann's coupon right now for 50% good until 7/31.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Cloe said:


> None of the Kmart's near me carried the Spooky Town in their store, it was strictly online. May be different elsewhere. But they will run quite a few good sales as it gets later and later in the season. For those of us that are impatient and your local Michael's store is stocked there is a printable Joann's coupon right now for 50% good until 7/31.



Thank you for the Jo-Ann's coupon information! I still need to call my Michaels location (I have the 50% saturday only coupon saved) so if they do not have them out by tomorrow, I can hope they will by 7/31 and use the Jo-Ann's coupon.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> Yup, that how it all starts. I bought these pieces last year. That was my first year collecting.
> View attachment 204819


Yeah I said I'm just going to do a small little setup. Nothing big just a few pieces. Hahaha. 

It looks great!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Cloe said:


> None of the Kmart's near me carried the Spooky Town in their store, it was strictly online. May be different elsewhere. But they will run quite a few good sales as it gets later and later in the season. For those of us that are impatient and your local Michael's store is stocked there is a printable Joann's coupon right now for 50% good until 7/31.



http://www.joann.com/coupon/

I only see a 15% and 40% coupon. Could you direct me to where you found the 50%?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok so how did you all get started? How long have you been collecting? Knowing what you know now what would you have done differently in collecting, setup etc?


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I found this online

http://instore.thread.co/retailmeno...4PDRDXKDJJHCDHY&df=PEL62HIMLJHP3ERXUNIBMTQIB4

But I cannot see a print preview of the coupon. Is there any way to view the coupon before I print it?


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres the Joanns coupon for anyone not wanting to look for it.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Ok so how did you all get started? How long have you been collecting? Knowing what you know now what would you have done differently in collecting, setup etc?


In 2004 I went to Michaels and saw Spooky Town set up behind glass for the first time. I was absolutely enchanted by it. The sounds, the lights, the motion! And it was different, not like Christmas villages which are so common, it was Halloween and right up my alley. I wanted to jump in with both feet right then and there. But I didn't have enough money to even buy one piece, and furthermore...I've never been the type of person to acquire things slowly. If I couldn't have ALL the pieces I wanted, I didn't want any. And THAT is the wrong attitude when it comes to ST, not just from a financial standpoint, but because new pieces are introduced every year. Space becomes limited. And tastes change. At first I thought a carnival/theme park just didn't belong in my ST but then I saw the Wild Pumpkin Ride and the Oct-O-Squeeze and I decided I had to develop one.

My very first ST item in 2004 was a strolling skeleton couple in Victorian garb that my husband got me. We really couldn't afford more than that. But eventually I acquired the Gothic Ruins too. Every year since then I've cherry picked the best (to me) of each year's collection and picked up a few retired pieces here and there on eBay. Now I'm in a new house, struggling to unpack and organize, and I usually set ST up in August. I have NO perfect place for it like I did in the old house. I have no idea where I'm going to put it.

My advice to you would be...be choosy. Leave room to add to your ST each year, or every other. See what's been released so far and start hunting for the pieces you like. Build it slowly because it can get overwhelming very quickly. It is a serious production to put ST out every year for sure but it's worth it. I love to just stand in front of it and look at it. Guests are enthralled by it too. For a while I liked this blog for seeing what has been released in the past but they didn't post the 2013 or 2014 offerings so it's incomplete:

http://spookytownvillaging2000.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks HexMe! Great advice. I've been on ebay looking through some of the older pieces and after pinning a few I realized how much I loved. Being choosy is going to be hard but I know you are right. There are so many. 

The displaying is the other portion. I'm not quite sure how to go about that. I'm wanting to display that and Boneys and have seen a lot of ikea shelves. Any advice for displaying ?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

HexMe said:


> My advice to you would be...be choosy. Leave room to add to your ST each year, or every other. See what's been released so far and start hunting for the pieces you like. Build it slowly because it can get overwhelming very quickly.


Really good advice. We picked up our first 3 in 2002 I think. Two houses and the old skull fountain. And then we've bought one or two every year, with the exception of one year where we made a big mail order purchase. It's kinda gotten unmanageable now, and my wife picks out about half the pieces each year to put on display and leaves the rest in storage.

There's all kinds of advice I could give you but it's all very personal. I would say maybe take a look at Dept. 56 stuff. We mix the two reasonably successfully, although some people don't agree that they work well together. But the finish and durability on the Dept. 56 stuff is a bit better. It used to be much much more expensive than the Spooky Town stuff, but the gap has narrowed a little. We're still probably 85% Spooky Town.

Durability is one thing we consider. Are there a lot of moving pieces and how fragile are they? If it's something we love we'll get it anyway, knowing it might be more prone to breaking down. We also think a fair bit about the audio, which is usually entertaining for a few minutes but can get annoying over time. Most pieces have volume controls so it's not a big deal, but think of whether you'd like the piece as much without the audio, because I think most people will have it off or very low most of the time.

That said, there's a couple buildings that now just sound like Halloween to me, after we've had them for so long.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

In regards to displaying the pieces, we actually use the big rubbermaid bins we store them in as a table, and then place a sheet of plywood across the top and drape it with a cloth. It gets the bins out of the way and we don't need to store any other stands. And one thing we like about it is it keeps things really low which makes it easier for the little ones to see everything. BUT it also makes it easier for them to GRAB everything. Not for the weak of heart. 

Here's a link to our display from 2010, which was the last year we put EVERYTHING out. Might give you some ideas.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/gobbygruesome-albums-spooky-town-2010-a.html


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I called the 2 Michaels near me and one said the truck just got there. Possibly by this weekend. The other had to ask someone else because they didn't even know what Spooky Town was and said they didn't even get it in yet.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I just called my Michaels and they said its not out yet which almost sounded like they had them in but just were not out? she said "Soon" so idk... I'll try calling tomorrow then hoping


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

well, I just called the next 2 closest locations and they have them in! Well, tomorrow I will pick stuff up then!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

GobbyGruesome said:


> In regards to displaying the pieces, we actually use the big rubbermaid bins we store them in as a table, and then place a sheet of plywood across the top and drape it with a cloth. It gets the bins out of the way and we don't need to store any other stands. And one thing we like about it is it keeps things really low which makes it easier for the little ones to see everything. BUT it also makes it easier for them to GRAB everything. Not for the weak of heart.
> 
> Here's a link to our display from 2010, which was the last year we put EVERYTHING out. Might give you some ideas.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/gobbygruesome-albums-spooky-town-2010-a.html


Love that setup! Fantastic. I love the different textures. It's a great idea. I wish you had some photos of the setup process  what camera do you shoot with if you don't mind me asking. Some really nice moon bokeh in that cat shot


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Just got back from my local Michaels and they just put up their Lemax. They are running a 50% coupon on line that is good for tomorrow (Saturday) only. I wasn't sure if I could make it tomorrow so I used the 40% today on the Trolly and Observatory.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Seconding that Micheal's is putting Lemax out - mgr. @Blo/No store here said it's going up tomorrow. Going to use the 50% coupon once I get a good look at everything. There's also a 40%. Glanced at the prices, looks like the observatory is going for $124, others will be in the $54-$79 range. Will try & get pics tomorrow too.

Also, that's a great idea GobbyGruesome - your set-up looks great! .

etfsm (blargh end-of-the-day blurry, tired eyes.)


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

*Observatory*



Ween12amEternal said:


> Seconding that Micheal's is putting Lemax out - mgr. @Blo/No store here said it's going up tomorrow. Going to use the 50% coupon once I get a good look at everything. There's also a 40%. Glanced at the prices, looks like the observatory is going for $124, others will be in the $54-$79 range. Will try & get pics tomorrow too.
> 
> Also, that's a great idea Mrs. Voorhees - your set-up looks great!


My Michaels had the Observatory for $99.99......Box of Bones Coffin Factory was $124.99


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

zo6marlene said:


> My Michaels had the Observatory for $99.99......Box of Bones Coffin Factory was $124.99



Ah, bad eyes strike again. I think you're right - I only glanced quickly at the price stickers hoping not to get caught lol.

Also, sorry for the edit ("Last edited..."), didn't actually change anything. Clicked it instead of "Reply w/quote"


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just got back, it's out. However, the only piece I was _really_ interested in was more than what I thought it was worth. And that was with my 40% coupon. I was also disappointed in the accessories this year. Only one tree and the figurines were rather lack luster, imo. Oh well, there are a couple of older pieces I want to go after, so those will be the ones I spend my money on this year.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Your display looks great. Tell your wife great job!


GobbyGruesome said:


> In regards to displaying the pieces, we actually use the big rubbermaid bins we store them in as a table, and then place a sheet of plywood across the top and drape it with a cloth. It gets the bins out of the way and we don't need to store any other stands. And one thing we like about it is it keeps things really low which makes it easier for the little ones to see everything. BUT it also makes it easier for them to GRAB everything. Not for the weak of heart.
> 
> Here's a link to our display from 2010, which was the last year we put EVERYTHING out. Might give you some ideas.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/gobbygruesome-albums-spooky-town-2010-a.html


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Won't you take me to Spooky Town!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Ok so how did you all get started? How long have you been collecting? Knowing what you know now what would you have done differently in collecting, setup etc?


Hi Mrs. Voorhees! I just started last year and got bitten pretty hard by the ST bug!  My pics are on my profile page. The thing I love about this collection is how varied and different you can make your displays. Some go for pirates, some for western or haunted village. And even if all of us chose the same type of village scene, they'd still all look completely different because of the buildings & accessories we each chose and they way we set them up. You can change things around every year. I just really love it and they're so Halloween and fun! I remember scouring my yard last year looking for just the right twigs to use as trees for my village and picking through pebbles and stones to use for landscaping and steps, LOL! Fun all around!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> Just got back, it's out. However, the only piece I was _really_ interested in was more than what I thought it was worth. And that was with my 40% coupon. I was also disappointed in the accessories this year. Only one tree and the figurines were rather lack luster, imo. Oh well, there are a couple of older pieces I want to go after, so those will be the ones I spend my money on this year.


Why not wait a day and use the 50%? lol

Has anyone been able to get a booklet yet with all the models? would like to see a more close up of stuff. And a more concrete pricing info? anyone have that?


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

djgeneral said:


> Why not wait a day and use the 50%? lol
> 
> Has anyone been able to get a booklet yet with all the models? would like to see a more close up of stuff. And a more concrete pricing info? anyone have that?


I just picked one up today, I'll try to take cell phone pics and post them, but they might not be the best quality..


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

djgeneral said:


> Why not wait a day and use the 50%? lol
> 
> Has anyone been able to get a booklet yet with all the models? would like to see a more close up of stuff. And a more concrete pricing info? anyone have that?


Lil Witches & Warlocks Nightcare $134.99
Box of Bones $124.99
Mt. Gloom Observatory $99.99
Hemlocks Nursery $89.99
Haunted Houseboat $69.99
Spookytown Trolly $59.99
Zombie Eatery $54.99
Spooky Pets Boo-Tique $49.99
Deadmans Cabin $46.99 
Witches Workshop $42.99
Igor the Grave Digger $39.99
Gurgles Roach Coach $29.99
Grim Reaper Countdown, Bone Arbor, Black Cat Adoption $21.99
Spooky Trees Monster, Ticket Booth Kiosk $16.99
Exclusive Walking Zombies $6.99

All prices are regular. Didnt really look at the figures or accessories as i already ordered all of them online. Hope this helps.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

crazy4holidays said:


> Lil Witches & Warlocks Nightcare $134.99
> Box of Bones $124.99
> Mt. Gloom Observatory $99.99
> Hemlocks Nursery $89.99
> ...


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I was SO disappointed to find out yesterday that the Box of Bones Coffin Factory (the new piece I want this year) is $125.00 WTH?? It may as well be a million. My husband would kill me. Gotta wait for coupons and lottery winnings.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Laurie S. said:


> I was SO disappointed to find out yesterday that the Box of Bones Coffin Factory (the new piece I want this year) is $125.00 WTH?? It may as well be a million. My husband would kill me. Gotta wait for coupons and lottery winnings.



It's $62.50 + tax Today only at Michaels with the 50% coupon


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you, dj!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I came to the realization that even though I like the pieces they have this year, they don't really fit the plan I have in my head for a display. I like the trolley, but I bought the train a few weeks ago from ebay. I like the haunted houseboat, but don't think I could incorporate water in my scene. In my vision I have three businesses in the town part, and three of four houses in the resident area, which I plan to place on the top left of the display above the businesses. Then on the top and middle right I will have the cemetery with either the hospital or a mausoleum behind it. Or, both as if the patients at the hospital end up at in the cemetery. The lower section of the display will have the town center on the right side and in the middle. I have to work my scary go round and train into that. Any thoughts?

Oh, and I'm trying to keep my display to the size of a folding table I have the is six feet wide and about two and a half feet deep.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I got SUPER lucky! Used my sex appeal (kidding, LOL) to convince a young female cashier to allow me to use........ EIGHT 50% off coupons!! managed to gtet all the big stuff I wanted. Might go back for some of the smaller things,

Picked up:
Mt. Gloom OBservatory
Haunted Houseboat
Spooktown Trolley
Hemlock's Nursery
Gurgle's Roach Coach
Scary Lamp Post
Grim Railway Switchman
Spooky Tree Monster

Don't think i'm really interested in any of the other big things... and I should NOT spend any more lol! But I might use the 50% off jo-anns coupon (valid through next thursday) to pick up the small things at Michaels. (Just 1 a day this time unless I get lucky again --- Note: The location I went to was the 2nd closest one because the closest one to me did not have it out yet (as of last night)....but Now i am wondering if I should call the closer one again today and see if they put it out and maybe I can get more stuff lol :X


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien (Jul 13, 2014)

I saw the Zombie Eatery today at Micheals and I'm regretting not getting it! I've always admired ST from afar but I never bit the bullet and started to collect them...yet haha I'm hoping Micheals offers another 50% coupon sometime after the Boney event, so I can go ahead and pick the Eatery up. Why can't money grow on trees again?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

By JOVE! May have to ask forgiveness later, but that Coffin Factory is MINE. Although I did not fair as well as djgeneral with my coupon.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great buys guys. I just returned from my 3 hour round trip to pick up my son for his one night off from camp. He's a counselor at Boy Scout Camp this year. Now, I'm heading out to find Spooky Town.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

I was like a kid in a candy store when I walked into my michaels today. I saw halloween stuff everywhere and as soon as I walked in I could hear the spookytown house voices from a far! I came stacked an prepared. Had my michaels app open for the 50% coupon and also printed one off since they only have 50% off coupon going on for 1 day (very sneaky michaels). 

Scooped the coffin factory and the dr gloom tower!! I love the zombie eatery but I wish it was animated. Will def have to pick up the train, but e hobby has it for $38 i believe so no biggie. Def like all of the pieces this year as opposed to last year. Is it me or have the accessories gone up in prices ridiculously at michaels. The 3 pack of coffins was like 5.99 or something unreal lol.

Hope all of you are taking advantage of the 50% off today! if not they also have a 40% off that is good for a week or so I believe. 

The other halloween stuff was pretty rad also.... the glass potion bottles are def a pick up, and the eye ball lights ahhh. My debit card was steaming today!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

djgeneral said:


> Why not wait a day and use the 50%? lol
> 
> Has anyone been able to get a booklet yet with all the models? would like to see a more close up of stuff. And a more concrete pricing info? anyone have that?



We mulled it over today, but with only the one piece we are really interested in this year, we're skipping the purchase. The price tags just aren't worth it to me this year.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> I came to the realization that even though I like the pieces they have this year, they don't really fit the plan I have in my head for a display. I like the trolley, but I bought the train a few weeks ago from ebay. I like the haunted houseboat, but don't think I could incorporate water in my scene. In my vision I have three businesses in the town part, and three of four houses in the resident area, which I plan to place on the top left of the display above the businesses. Then on the top and middle right I will have the cemetery with either the hospital or a mausoleum behind it. Or, both as if the patients at the hospital end up at in the cemetery. The lower section of the display will have the town center on the right side and in the middle. I have to work my scary go round and train into that. Any thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and I'm trying to keep my display to the size of a folding table I have the is six feet wide and about two and a half feet deep.


You could create a little park area and have the scareousel be the center of it? Place a few trees and benches around... And would the train fit in an area that would be able to take people from the residential area to the town? I don't know much about the trains or how far their tracks go because I don't have one. Yet.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

HexMe said:


> You could create a little park area and have the scareousel be the center of it? Place a few trees and benches around... And would the train fit in an area that would be able to take people from the residential area to the town? I don't know much about the trains or how far their tracks go because I don't have one. Yet.


 The train doesn't have that much track, but I like your idea about the scareosel being the center of the park. What if I could put the train around the scareosel kinda like the train in the zoo?

Well I resisted the urge to buy the haunted houseboat. I really like that. I was looking at it and the dead man's shack, and thought they would look good together with the shack on the shore. I bought igor the grave digger, which moves, Black cat adoption, the hot dog vendor, broom parking, and some tombstones. I will post photos in the what did you buy today thread.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Not a 2014 item, but I did get this for only $20. It was a piece that we lost some years back due to it catching fire. Seriously. Since we don't have plans on getting any of the 2014 items I decided to try and get a couple of the older pieces we missed or lost. Notice the 2004 price tag.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Some of the pieces just don't seem all that interesting to me. The zombie thing was kind of cool but something just stopped me from getting it. Seems kind of boring? I don't know...haha. I do like the accessory pack though with the additional zombies. I might pick that up at some point.

*Everyone remember that Jo-Ann's still has a 50% off coupon that is valid through 7/31, so you can use that at Michaels! * I might head back there this week... maybe even every day LOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought this off ebay a few weeks ago. I think it is cute.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Laurie S. said:


> By JOVE! May have to ask forgiveness later, but that Coffin Factory is MINE. Although I did not fair as well as djgeneral with my coupon.
> 
> View attachment 204909
> 
> ...




Hello gorgeous  

I got the coffin factory too!

I had some friends with me so I used 7 coupons hahaha 

I only got the one large set and the roach coach and some of the accessories. I had to get the hot dog cart for my son 

I liked a few of the other ones but when I look back on ebay there are others I want. I might get a couple others but I'm trying to pace myself


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> The train doesn't have that much track, but I like your idea about the scareosel being the center of the park. What if I could put the train around the scareosel kinda like the train in the zoo?
> 
> Well I resisted the urge to buy the haunted houseboat. I really like that. I was looking at it and the dead man's shack, and thought they would look good together with the shack on the shore. I bought igor the grave digger, which moves, Black cat adoption, the hot dog vendor, broom parking, and some tombstones. I will post photos in the what did you buy today thread.


I saw somewhere, (I think on EHobby?) they were selling extra track for the older train. If you wanted to expand or change the layout.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

I was going to post pictures of the booklet, but my phone is not cooperating AT ALL. =/


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

djgeneral said:


> Some of the pieces just don't seem all that interesting to me. The zombie thing was kind of cool but something just stopped me from getting it. Seems kind of boring? I don't know...haha. I do like the accessory pack though with the additional zombies. I might pick that up at some point.
> 
> *Everyone remember that Jo-Ann's still has a 50% off coupon that is valid through 7/31, so you can use that at Michaels! * I might head back there this week... maybe even every day LOL


djgeneral, you just saved me from a heartattack! I had errands and work all day today & didn't get to log on to the Forum until late tonight, then I see that the 50% off Michael's coupon was only good TODAY ONLY?? I was just about to have a full blown freak out when I read your post....sigh! Thanks so much! I'll be heading there tomorrow with my protesting son in tow so he can buy one with a coupon and I can buy another! (My store is very picky about one per person per visit) Love the HF peeps here! Thanks again!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Spookywolf said:


> djgeneral, you just saved me from a heartattack! I had errands and work all day today & didn't get to log on to the Forum until late tonight, then I see that the 50% off Michael's coupon was only good TODAY ONLY?? I was just about to have a full blown freak out when I read your post....sigh! Thanks so much! I'll be heading there tomorrow with my protesting son in tow so he can buy one with a coupon and I can buy another! (My store is very picky about one per person per visit) Love the HF peeps here! Thanks again!


No problem! Glad I was able to help


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh so Michaels take JoAnns coupons? I never knew that!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Oh so Michaels take JoAnns coupons? I never knew that!



not all of them. Mine doesn't. I tried last year.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I just bought Dragon's Breath Costume Shop off Ebay. It the one I said I wanted since it has three businesses in one. On the right side, there are stairs that go up to the fortune teller's location. It will go nicely with my witch and wizard supply, and the Blood on the Vine stores. It is amazing the vast difference of prices on Ebay.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

That's a great one im the goddess - love the old classics! Am waiting to see what our Menard's puts out (hopefully soon!) to figure out if any new pieces will be joining the display. Glad we have an alternate seller to just Micheal's, though they don't take either Micheal's or JoAnn's coupons.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Whenever I have tried to match coupons with Michael's and Joanne's I have always gotten the run around. Each store will only match items they both carry. My Joanne's doesn't have Spookytown so I don't know if they would. I think it depends what mood the manager is in


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I just looked, and the nearest Menards to me is 106 miles away in Cheyenne WY. The lemax website says Ace Hardware sell it, but I bet they are high too.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> not all of them. Mine doesn't. I tried last year.


All locations are supposed to, so your location was in the wrong. Also, you said "last year" so a lot has changed since then.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know if you guys have AC Moore stores in your area, but they sell them too. Or at least they did, I was out of the country for three years and forgot to check last year. 
It seems like they always had a smaller selection than Michael's (and obviously no exclusives) but they always had more stock of what they did carry, so there was more to choose from at clearance time.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Got lucky again today! Printed out 8 coupons from Jo-Ann's. Went to the same location as yesterday, and luckily the girl was working again! I ended up only giving her 7 coupons but buying 9 things. Lol Got everything for 50% off. And with that, my 2014 collection is officially complete!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

djgeneral said:


> Got lucky again today! Printed out 8 coupons from Jo-Ann's. Went to the same location as yesterday, and luckily the girl was working again! I ended up only giving her 7 coupons but buying 9 things. Lol Got everything for 50% off. And with that, my 2014 collection is officially complete!


WoooHoooo! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

I ended up using the coupon and picking up the observatory yesterday =)

I SUPER want this piece this year too: 









But of course they didn't have it at Michael's for me to ogle or pick up at half price, so I'll have to get it online at some point. Ehobby has it for $37, so that's not too bad.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Help me...I'm bidding on another item.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> Help me...I'm bidding on another item.


Haha. It's addictive


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm stalking a few things on ebay too. Not spookytown but halloween related. Nice relaxing Sunday.  watching something about Mary. I love this movie. Haha. 

What is the theme of your town?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Help me...I'm bidding on another item.


"Hello, Spookytown Addiction Hotline? I'd like to report another ST- Ebay outbreak at Im the goddess's house!"


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

I bought the hemlocks nursery building today and it was complete crap. The pumpkins on the building were broken and the entire front glass and plants were unglued. Then the power cable plugin on the back was coming off too. Quality control is terrible on these it seems. I'm taking it back tomorrow and will get a new one. I'm kinda pissed at lemax and michaels for selling junky products at such high prices. I have bought spooky town stuff in the past that has held up so I'm guessing this is just a lemon item. Oh well. /end rant haha. Here are the pics.













[
ATTACH=CONFIG]205137[/ATTACH]


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Back from the dead, I'm sorry sorry for the hassle. That's rotten. Well, I won not one but two on ebay. I have to stay off that website.














The tomb of sir edgar goodbody, and night flight witches.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I mentioned earlier this week about the Joann's 50% coupon good till 7/31 for those that didn't want to wait till Saturday. For anyone that misses that deadline there is also an AC Moore 50% out now good till 8/2. I know my store wasn't very well stocked Saturday.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> "Hello, Spookytown Addiction Hotline? I'd like to report another ST- Ebay outbreak at Im the goddess's house!"


I did a lot of e-bay Spooky Town damage myself this spring. It's a dangerous place LOL!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I'm stalking a few things on ebay too. Not spookytown but halloween related. Nice relaxing Sunday.  watching something about Mary. I love this movie. Haha.
> 
> What is the theme of your town?


Mine is just a general theme of a town with spooky residents. I'm not doing any of the many themes I've seen out there, such as the Egyptian, western, pirate, or carnival themes. They are cute, I didn't know they existed until last year, and now I think you would have to get them all on ebay. You can still get peices that go with the carnival theme. 

I like many of the older pieces I have seen on line. In fact, most of the pieces I purchased off ebay are from the early 2000s. I love the gothic ruins, and have considered that for my cemetery, but I will most likely go with one of the mausoleums. Most likely this one.






or this one







I don't care for the one they had last year as much.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Backfromthedead said:


> I bought the hemlocks nursery building today and it was complete crap. The pumpkins on the building were broken and the entire front glass and plants were unglued. Then the power cable plugin on the back was coming off too. Quality control is terrible on these it seems. I'm taking it back tomorrow and will get a new one. I'm kinda pissed at lemax and michaels for selling junky products at such high prices. I have bought spooky town stuff in the past that has held up so I'm guessing this is just a lemon item. Oh well. /end rant haha. Here are the pics.
> View attachment 205135
> 
> View attachment 205136
> ...


Thanks so much for the heads-up about the Nursery piece! That is on my list to buy. I'll make sure to open it right away and check it, othewise it might have stayed in the box for too long and been too late to return/exchange. I hope you were able to get a better one.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> Mine is just a general theme of a town with spooky residents. I'm not doing any of the many themes I've seen out there, such as the Egyptian, western, pirate, or carnival themes. They are cute, I didn't know they existed until last year, and now I think you would have to get them all on ebay. You can still get peices that go with the carnival theme.
> 
> I like many of the older pieces I have seen on line. In fact, most of the pieces I purchased off ebay are from the early 2000s. I love the gothic ruins, and have considered that for my cemetery, but I will most likely go with one of the mausoleums. Most likely this one.
> View attachment 205196
> ...


I recommend the Rest In Pieces Mausoleum (the first one pictured). It is by FAR my absolute favorite ST piece of all time. It has 3 different actions which I think is really special, most animated ST only do 1 or 2 things. One of the drawers pops open and the body inside sits up, the front door opens and a man comes out and welcomes you, and that garage door opens at the crematory and a coffin rolls back into the "flames". I always put this piece in a prime spot in my display, somewhere that people can really see it and admire the detail. Every year when I take it out I fall more in love with it. It's probably the crown jewel of my ST collection!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

HexMe said:


> I recommend the Rest In Pieces Mausoleum (the first one pictured). It is by FAR my absolute favorite ST piece of all time. It has 3 different actions which I think is really special, most animated ST only do 1 or 2 things. One of the drawers pops open and the body inside sits up, the front door opens and a man comes out and welcomes you, and that garage door opens at the crematory and a coffin rolls back into the "flames". I always put this piece in a prime spot in my display, somewhere that people can really see it and admire the detail. Every year when I take it out I fall more in love with it. It's probably the crown jewel of my ST collection!



That's awesome. Great info!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

What is your favorite piece and why?


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

That Rest In Pieces Mausoleum is my favorite piece. But I don't own it =(
We saw it the first year we found out about Spookytown (2006) and saw it displayed at Michael's, but that year we could only afford one small table piece. At some point I believe they retired it, and I haven't been able to bring myself to pay Ebay prices for it yet. Someday!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

ok so i being in the uk we dont get a lot of the range mainly what a few retailers decide will sell so i dont have a great deal of additions planned for this year a few more figure based additions with a possible building thrown in if funds allow it (baby due in 5 weeks )


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

djgeneral said:


> Some of the pieces just don't seem all that interesting to me. The zombie thing was kind of cool but something just stopped me from getting it. Seems kind of boring? I don't know...haha. I do like the accessory pack though with the additional zombies. I might pick that up at some point.
> 
> *Everyone remember that Jo-Ann's still has a 50% off coupon that is valid through 7/31, so you can use that at Michaels! * I might head back there this week... maybe even every day LOL


where is this coupon only see 40% off


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I found the coupon on retail me not. Check this thread back to 7/25 (page 14). I think someone posted a copy of it if it's not on that site any longer.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

If you can't get to Michael's I notice someone has the Observatory listed for 119.99 with 27.30 shipping on E-Bay. LOL! Would anyone actually pay this?


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I will be going through my collection later on tonight to make sure everything is in good condition and taking a better look at them all. Will post reviews/comments on each thing I bought tonight/tomorrow. 

The coupons are all posted in this thread for the 50% from Jo-Ann's as well for those asking.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> I came to the realization that even though I like the pieces they have this year, they don't really fit the plan I have in my head for a display. I like the trolley, but I bought the train a few weeks ago from ebay. I like the haunted houseboat, but don't think I could incorporate water in my scene. In my vision I have three businesses in the town part, and three of four houses in the resident area, which I plan to place on the top left of the display above the businesses. Then on the top and middle right I will have the cemetery with either the hospital or a mausoleum behind it. Or, both as if the patients at the hospital end up at in the cemetery. The lower section of the display will have the town center on the right side and in the middle. I have to work my scary go round and train into that. Any thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and I'm trying to keep my display to the size of a folding table I have the is six feet wide and about two and a half feet deep.


If you're a couple pieces short of what you'd like to do pm me. I notice they have a few new accessories this year that tie into the train that I'd like to pick up myself. I'm hoping I can drag my daughter to Michael's today for the grim railway switchman and ticket kiosk with coupons.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

So has Michaels started putting ST out yet?? I've had a crazy 2 weeks at work where my shortest day was 10 hours and am getting Wednesday off work so going to run to Michaels and have some fun.


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

Not sure if anyone posted these. Sorry for the not-so-great quality! I took them with my phone.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

BoneyFan said:


> Not sure if anyone posted these. Sorry for the not-so-great quality! I took them with my phone.



LOL I just scanned my brochure and was about to post them. I have them in my photos.


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> LOL I just scanned my brochure and was about to post them. I have them in my photos.



Lol, your scans definitely look a lot nicer!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

HexMe said:


> I recommend the Rest In Pieces Mausoleum (the first one pictured). It is by FAR my absolute favorite ST piece of all time. It has 3 different actions which I think is really special, most animated ST only do 1 or 2 things. One of the drawers pops open and the body inside sits up, the front door opens and a man comes out and welcomes you, and that garage door opens at the crematory and a coffin rolls back into the "flames". I always put this piece in a prime spot in my display, somewhere that people can really see it and admire the detail. Every year when I take it out I fall more in love with it. It's probably the crown jewel of my ST collection!


 Thank you for the recommendation. That is the one I like the best too.



malcolm uk said:


> ok so i being in the uk we dont get a lot of the range mainly what a few retailers decide will sell so i dont have a great deal of additions planned for this year a few more figure based additions with a possible building thrown in if funds allow it (baby due in 5 weeks )


Malcolm, congratulations on the baby. That's wonderful.


Cloe said:


> If you're a couple pieces short of what you'd like to do pm me. I notice they have a few new accessories this year that tie into the train that I'd like to pick up myself. I'm hoping I can drag my daughter to Michael's today for the grim railway switchman and ticket kiosk with coupons.


Thank you for the offer Cloe.


Itzpopolotl said:


> So has Michaels started putting ST out yet?? I've had a crazy 2 weeks at work where my shortest day was 10 hours and am getting Wednesday off work so going to run to Michaels and have some fun.


 Yes, it's out. Enjoy and have fun on your day off.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> HexMe said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend the Rest In Pieces Mausoleum (the first one pictured). It is by FAR my absolute favorite ST piece of all time. It has 3 different actions which I think is really special, most animated ST only do 1 or 2 things. One of the drawers pops open and the body inside sits up, the front door opens and a man comes out and welcomes you, and that garage door opens at the crematory and a coffin rolls back into the "flames". I always put this piece in a prime spot in my display, somewhere that people can really see it and admire the detail. Every year when I take it out I fall more in love with it. It's probably the crown jewel of my ST collection!
> ...


Thanks!! Super excited to go now! Going to sleep in and then go have some fun.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

HexMe said:


> I recommend the Rest In Pieces Mausoleum (the first one pictured). It is by FAR my absolute favorite ST piece of all time. It has 3 different actions which I think is really special, most animated ST only do 1 or 2 things. One of the drawers pops open and the body inside sits up, the front door opens and a man comes out and welcomes you, and that garage door opens at the crematory and a coffin rolls back into the "flames". I always put this piece in a prime spot in my display, somewhere that people can really see it and admire the detail. Every year when I take it out I fall more in love with it. It's probably the crown jewel of my ST collection!


HexMe, you just made me want this piece really, really badly!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I had the weirdest ST buying experience today. I had my 50% off coupon (Joann's) on my phone, all ready to buy Hemlock's Nursery. But when I get to Michael's and I see the display it just didn't hit me for some reason. I think I would have liked the Hemlock's piece better if it hadn't been animated. And since I only had plan A in my head when I went in, it kind of threw me. I liked the Observatory but it doesn't really fit in my village. I also liked the coffin factory but the price was really more than I had budgeted for on this particular trip. I almost picked up the haunted houseboat, then I didn't. So after all this, I ended up only buying the Really Late Train couple for my village and drove home saying, "What the heck just happened?" LOL!  This ever happen to any of you guys? I think I need to change up some things in my village, especially if I buy the haunted houseboat, which I'm sort of leaning towards now. I think I'd like to add it to the edge of my wooded area and set it up like a Louisana bayou, more swamp than ocean. Then I'll spend the rest of my budget on some older stuff from prior years instead. Btw, I noticed that Ehobby has marked a lot of their lighted buildings etc. on sale, so their prices are very affordable.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I buy my favorites and just throw them in my village. Nothing really makes sense in my Spookytown. LOL I figure as long as they are my favorites I will enjoy it more than trying to find similar pieces.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I love the bone arbor. I've only ever bought the small pieces or accessories. It will look great with my blood fountain!


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Have you seen Grisley's greenhouse? I like it much more than the current one, and it's not animated. But it seems like it came and went really quick. =(
[http://www.ehobbytools.com/contents/en-us/p3200.html



Spookywolf said:


> I had the weirdest ST buying experience today. I had my 50% off coupon (Joann's) on my phone, all ready to buy Hemlock's Nursery. But when I get to Michael's and I see the display it just didn't hit me for some reason. I think I would have liked the Hemlock's piece better if it hadn't been animated. And since I only had plan A in my head when I went in, it kind of threw me. I liked the Observatory but it doesn't really fit in my village. I also liked the coffin factory but the price was really more than I had budgeted for on this particular trip. I almost picked up the haunted houseboat, then I didn't. So after all this, I ended up only buying the Really Late Train couple for my village and drove home saying, "What the heck just happened?" LOL!  This ever happen to any of you guys? I think I need to change up some things in my village, especially if I buy the haunted houseboat, which I'm sort of leaning towards now. I think I'd like to add it to the edge of my wooded area and set it up like a Louisana bayou, more swamp than ocean. Then I'll spend the rest of my budget on some older stuff from prior years instead. Btw, I noticed that Ehobby has marked a lot of their lighted buildings etc. on sale, so their prices are very affordable.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

myerman82 said:


> I buy my favorites and just throw them in my village. Nothing really makes sense in my Spookytown. LOL I figure as long as they are my favorites I will enjoy it more than trying to find similar pieces.


I do the same thing, I buy the pieces I like and every year my town set up is different, I desperately need more room for setting up my town but not going to have that this year.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Managed to grab the last piece i needed at Michaels last night with a 50% off coupon. This years collection is complete. Plus my online order too. Cant wait to set this up.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

sanura03 said:


> Have you seen Grisley's greenhouse? I like it much more than the current one, and it's not animated. But it seems like it came and went really quick. =(
> [http://www.ehobbytools.com/contents/en-us/p3200.html
> 
> 
> ...


I got the greenhouse when it came out and it is one of my favorite pieces. My favorite piece of all is the gothic ruins which is the first piece I ever bought and the piece that got me hooked on ST.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> I had the weirdest ST buying experience today. I had my 50% off coupon (Joann's) on my phone, all ready to buy Hemlock's Nursery. But when I get to Michael's and I see the display it just didn't hit me for some reason. I think I would have liked the Hemlock's piece better if it hadn't been animated. And since I only had plan A in my head when I went in, it kind of threw me. I liked the Observatory but it doesn't really fit in my village. I also liked the coffin factory but the price was really more than I had budgeted for on this particular trip. I almost picked up the haunted houseboat, then I didn't. So after all this, I ended up only buying the Really Late Train couple for my village and drove home saying, "What the heck just happened?" LOL!  This ever happen to any of you guys? I think I need to change up some things in my village, especially if I buy the haunted houseboat, which I'm sort of leaning towards now. I think I'd like to add it to the edge of my wooded area and set it up like a Louisana bayou, more swamp than ocean. Then I'll spend the rest of my budget on some older stuff from prior years instead. Btw, I noticed that Ehobby has marked a lot of their lighted buildings etc. on sale, so their prices are very affordable.


I sat there and looked at the houseboat too. I had it in my hand, but I didn't have a plan for water, and I didn't know if I could fit it in. I think it would look very nice how you describe it, and I think it would go nicely with the deadman's cabin.


crazy4holidays said:


> Managed to grab the last piece i needed at Michaels last night with a 50% off coupon. This years collection is complete. Plus my online order too. Cant wait to set this up.


 WOW, did you buy all of that this year? I finished last year with a really large tub filled. I will need to add a second storage tub for this years items.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

sanura03 said:


> Have you seen Grisley's greenhouse? I like it much more than the current one, and it's not animated. But it seems like it came and went really quick. =(
> [http://www.ehobbytools.com/contents/en-us/p3200.html


That's exactly what I was hoping for! Bummer that it's already sold out.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

crazy4holidays said:


> Managed to grab the last piece i needed at Michaels last night with a 50% off coupon. This years collection is complete. Plus my online order too. Cant wait to set this up.


Um...all I can see is, WOW!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

crazy4holidays said:


> Managed to grab the last piece i needed at Michaels last night with a 50% off coupon. This years collection is complete. Plus my online order too. Cant wait to set this up.


And I like the TP'd house. I saw online that there's even a TP'd doghouse to go with it. If I had more room I'd get that too.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien (Jul 13, 2014)

That Green house is AWESOME! I still want to get the zombie eatery and the dia de los muertos piece, but mama just bought the Hawthorne village Dr. Finkelstein lab, so I definitely have to wait for another good coupon haha


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> That's exactly what I was hoping for! Bummer that it's already sold out.


It came out 2 or 3 years ago I think, while I was in Japan so I couldn't afford shipping on it, and now I think maybe they retired it to make room for the new one? Which is a shame, because that one was much nicer, in my opinion, and it wasn't available very long. There aren't even any on E-bay


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hahaha, Grisleys greenhouse was the first building i ever got!  I love it! It is really cool!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

sanura03 said:


> Have you seen Grisley's greenhouse? I like it much more than the current one, and it's not animated. But it seems like it came and went really quick. =(
> [http://www.ehobbytools.com/contents/en-us/p3200.html


That greenhouse is one of my most favorite pieces they have ever done! I was excited to see another Greenhouse related piece this year. I don't really have room anymore to put everything out (lol) so this year I'm just doing stuff from 2014, 2013 and a couple other favorites, plus all the small non-plug in things. (I bought a TON this year).


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't have enough plugs for all of these things lol! 2012 was the last year I did a full decorate. It takes me normally 2-3 days now to put everything up. Plus, I can only decorate in my room as I still live with my parents and do not have my own place. I cannot wait for the time when I can put all my collection all in one area at once.. I got so many new things this year!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

djgeneral said:


> I don't have enough plugs for all of these things lol! 2012 was the last year I did a full decorate. It takes me normally 2-3 days now to put everything up. Plus, I can only decorate in my room as I still live with my parents and do not have my own place. I cannot wait for the time when I can put all my collection all in one area at once.. I got so many new things this year!


I live with my parents as well and most of my decorations including ST have to go into my bedroom but since I've been throwing a Halloween party every year (this makes year 5) my mom has pretty much given me full reign of the front yard and mom and I have started mixing our decorations in the main part of the house for my party which makes putting things away interesting sometimes. I kinda wish I had somewhere to put my town downstairs because everyone always wants to see it but on the other hand it's a good thing because we have 4 cats and it would get turned on every night and all those moving pieces attract them, at least in my room my cat is the only one that can see it, I rarely turn it on when she's in my room so she leaves it alone. She's even a little afraid of it if I turn the sound up on the buildings lol.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien (Jul 13, 2014)

Have any of you seen the Day of the Dead piece in stores? I'm trying to get in touch with my local Michaels, but no one is answering the phone


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Have any of you seen the Day of the Dead piece in stores? I'm trying to get in touch with my local Michaels, but no one is answering the phone


They didn't have it at either of our area Michael's =(
But in my experience Michael's usually doesn't have a very big selection.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Have any of you seen the Day of the Dead piece in stores? I'm trying to get in touch with my local Michaels, but no one is answering the phone


Are you talking about the Day of the Day Parade piece? Ehobby has it for $36.89 on sale.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Michaels is not carrying that piece. The pieces that they carry were posted in this thread a page or two back when a member posted pictures of the booklet of the 2014 lineup


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

I really like the Nightcare piece this year but at Michaels it's $134.99!!!! Even with a 40% off coupon (50 would be nicer) that knocks it down to $81. Oye. Not sure if I like it that much.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

spookifyKN said:


> I really like the Nightcare piece this year but at Michaels it's $134.99!!!! Even with a 40% off coupon (50 would be nicer) that knocks it down to $81. Oye. Not sure if I like it that much.


There has been a 50% off coupon (Jo-Ann's) available for several days now. it expires tomorrow.


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, you're right. It was cool, but not 80 dollars cool. I was looking back at all the cool stuff lemax used to produce, and it seems this years items are just not bringing that wow factor they once did. I mean, look at some of the old carnival rides that were produced back in 2010, 2011. They were fresh and exciting. Don't get me wrong, I am still in love with the whole spookytown collection, but it is hard to justify cost versus cool factor versus the piece dynamics. I'd like a return of the old mansions, workshops, breweries, rides and other older assorted buildings. To me those would be worth the 80 dollars.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

djgeneral said:


> There has been a 50% off coupon (Jo-Ann's) available for several days now. it expires tomorrow.


I know, and the pressure is killing me, LOL! I don't know if I want to go back and buy the Haunted Houseboat or Hemlock's Nursery (or both! ) I've checked around and apparently you can't buy the older Grisley's Greenhouse anywhere.  So I may have to go with the newer version if I still want a greenhouse in my village. And the coupon is over tomorrow, so I have to decide now...argh! 

Does anyone have a close up pic they can post of the Haunted Houseboat if you bought that? Maybe that will help make up my mind.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I have it, but have not opened anything yet...  I am going to go through everything tomorrow for sure 100%. I'll post pictures around 1230pm ET tomorrow


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Spookywolf said:


> I
> 
> Does anyone have a close up pic they can post of the Haunted Houseboat if you bought that? Maybe that will help make up my mind.


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Spookywolf said:


> I know, and the pressure is killing me, LOL! I don't know if I want to go back and buy the Haunted Houseboat or Hemlock's Nursery (or both! ) I've checked around and apparently you can't buy the older Grisley's Greenhouse anywhere.  So I may have to go with the newer version if I still want a greenhouse in my village. And the coupon is over tomorrow, so I have to decide now...argh!
> 
> Does anyone have a close up pic they can post of the Haunted Houseboat if you bought that? Maybe that will help make up my mind.


I vote both.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

crazy4holdays, thank you SOOO much for posting the closeup pics!! Your pics showed a lot of details I missed just doing a quick look over. I'm so torn...! I really want them both. I might have to do the old double-back routine tomorrow at Michael's and make 2 purchases before my coupon runs out. These things should come with warning labels. Once you make that very first purchase, its all over. Just sell the farm and get it over with, cause you're gonna get hooked fast and want to buy everything, LOL!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> crazy4holdays, thank you SOOO much for posting the closeup pics!! Your pics showed a lot of details I missed just doing a quick look over. I'm so torn...! I really want them both. I might have to do the old double-back routine tomorrow at Michael's and make 2 purchases before my coupon runs out. These things should come with warning labels. Once you make that very first purchase, its all over. Just sell the farm and get it over with, cause you're gonna get hooked fast and want to buy everything, LOL!


I feel the same way but space is a HUGE issue. I don't even have the space to display what I already have without cluttering up my house.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad someone posted pictures. Guess I don't have to anymore! haha


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

This is what happens when you can't make up your mind and you have a 50% off coupon burning a hole in your pocket!


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

This was me the other day.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

I had a similar problem, Spooky. And so now I'm sitting at home with the observatory and the trolley. Then I accidentally visited e-hobby and lost all will power!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I got the nursery and a few of the smaller pieces yesterday and the coffin factory today.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dude, one hybrid word for you, smartphone! Download a coupon!
,.


Backfromthedead said:


> This was me the other day.
> View attachment 205923


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

I was making a joke through the meme about how people just go into the store and buy all the stuff up and not care because it is so addicting to buy ST items. Of course I used the 50% off coupon from Joann. I brought multiple friends of mine into the store so each person could get 50 off each one of the items I wanted using the coupon. I made sure to text them the joann coupon before going into the store so they could show the cashier.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Backfromthedead said:


> I used the 50% off coupon from Joann. I brought multiple friends of mine into the store so each person could get 50 off each one of the items I wanted using the coupon. I made sure to text them the joann coupon before going into the store so they could show the cashier.


I took my son with me, so we could each use a coupon. I felt like a ST secret agent on an espionage mission trying to slip him my credit card so I could pay for both w/o the cashier catching on, LOL! 

Btw, I got a 50% off reg price Michael's coupon in the mail yesterday, good 7/30 thru 8/9 (online code MAIL50) and a 20% off entire purchase including sale items (promo code 20MAIL)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Backfromthedead said:


> I was making a joke through the meme about how people just go into the store and buy all the stuff up and not care because it is so addicting to buy ST items. Of course I used the 50% off coupon from Joann. I brought multiple friends of mine into the store so each person could get 50 off each one of the items I wanted using the coupon. I made sure to text them the joann coupon before going into the store so they could show the cashier.


Sorry, I didn't get it.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

So there's a post on the Grandinroad thread from Sid_Matthew about a sale on Halloween items at Kmart (he was pointing out that the Snow White witch was there on sale) and I noticed on the site that they have the Lemax stuff on sale also. He posted a code for an additional 10% off too. Here's the link to the post http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/134237-grandinroad-2014-a-55.html#post1647639


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm so sad I missed out on the 50% coupon  I wanted to start collecting this year and I desperately want Hemlock's Nursery...but no way am I paying full price!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm so sad I missed out on the 50% coupon  I wanted to start collecting this year and I desperately want Hemlock's Nursery...but no way am I paying full price!


There will be other coupons and also go and check the store on a regular basis......the Michaels we have here puts the entire Spooky Tow. On sale end of August to early September ) somewhere in that time range) and you can get a good deal then as well.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Itzpopolotl said:


> There will be other coupons and also go and check the store on a regular basis......the Michaels we have here puts the entire Spooky Tow. On sale end of August to early September ) somewhere in that time range) and you can get a good deal then as well.


Thanks, itzpopolotl!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

This is just my opinion here but I don't think Michael's will be carrying Spooky Town much longer. I was there last week and picked up the Observatory,Coffin Factory, the zombie figures, ticket booth, and railway sign. I bought the observatory sight unseen to use the 50% off and have to admit seeing it at home I wasn't really wowed by it. For some reason they seemed to have chosen to use yellow and green lighting this year and it just doesn't have the eeriness of the purple they normally used. Nothing was set up at Michael's and they had a very small rack with maybe 3 each of the buildings and a very small selection of the figures/accessories. I figured maybe they hadn't got much in yet. Went back there today, same stock, and they had haphazardly threw a couple buildings on the moss mat with about 2 of their exclusive figures. Nothing was on and no where to plug it in yet to even see it. Years past they usually had a pretty big display and had everything animated etc. I was also pretty disappointed in the appearance, paint, and lighting on the new buildings. Don't know if it was just my area but I did happen to see where someone posted Michael's Halloween and noticed the Spooky Town section looked the same. I know they usually don't carry everything but their selection this year is pretty bad. Will be really bummed if they stop carrying it as I'll miss that thrill of seeking out that 50% off coupon and rushing in as soon as they put out stock feeling like a kid in the toy department. They never seem to have anything left at clearance time at either store near me so I'm wondering why such a poor selection this year.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Cloe said:


> This is just my opinion here but I don't think Michael's will be carrying Spooky Town much longer. I was there last week and picked up the Observatory,Coffin Factory, the zombie figures, ticket booth, and railway sign. I bought the observatory sight unseen to use the 50% off and have to admit seeing it at home I wasn't really wowed by it. For some reason they seemed to have chosen to use yellow and green lighting this year and it just doesn't have the eeriness of the purple they normally used. Nothing was set up at Michael's and they had a very small rack with maybe 3 each of the buildings and a very small selection of the figures/accessories. I figured maybe they hadn't got much in yet. Went back there today, same stock, and they had haphazardly threw a couple buildings on the moss mat with about 2 of their exclusive figures. Nothing was on and no where to plug it in yet to even see it. Years past they usually had a pretty big display and had everything animated etc. I was also pretty disappointed in the appearance, paint, and lighting on the new buildings. Don't know if it was just my area but I did happen to see where someone posted Michael's Halloween and noticed the Spooky Town section looked the same. I know they usually don't carry everything but their selection this year is pretty bad. Will be really bummed if they stop carrying it as I'll miss that thrill of seeking out that 50% off coupon and rushing in as soon as they put out stock feeling like a kid in the toy department. They never seem to have anything left at clearance time at either store near me so I'm wondering why such a poor selection this year.


Our Michaels had the town set up and plugged in just like they always do. I will be sad if they do stop carrying it, I didn't find as many of the buildings as eye catching as I normally do. I got the coffin factory and the nursery and might get the pet bootique but none of the other buildings interested me this year. Some of the table accents are cute though.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Cloe said:


> This is just my opinion here but I don't think Michael's will be carrying Spooky Town much longer. I was there last week and picked up the Observatory,Coffin Factory, the zombie figures, ticket booth, and railway sign. I bought the observatory sight unseen to use the 50% off and have to admit seeing it at home I wasn't really wowed by it. For some reason they seemed to have chosen to use yellow and green lighting this year and it just doesn't have the eeriness of the purple they normally used. Nothing was set up at Michael's and they had a very small rack with maybe 3 each of the buildings and a very small selection of the figures/accessories. I figured maybe they hadn't got much in yet. Went back there today, same stock, and they had haphazardly threw a couple buildings on the moss mat with about 2 of their exclusive figures. Nothing was on and no where to plug it in yet to even see it. Years past they usually had a pretty big display and had everything animated etc. I was also pretty disappointed in the appearance, paint, and lighting on the new buildings. Don't know if it was just my area but I did happen to see where someone posted Michael's Halloween and noticed the Spooky Town section looked the same. I know they usually don't carry everything but their selection this year is pretty bad. Will be really bummed if they stop carrying it as I'll miss that thrill of seeking out that 50% off coupon and rushing in as soon as they put out stock feeling like a kid in the toy department. They never seem to have anything left at clearance time at either store near me so I'm wondering why such a poor selection this year.



It's just become a common practice now for Michaels to only carry a select variety of pieces and also only have so much stock. In years past the selection, set up, and quantities were vast. Having them marked down after Halloween was common too. I think it's all business and believe they will continue to carry ST, but at a more cost effective way.



On another note, I did pick up the Bone Arbor piece today.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Michaels won't stop carrying this.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm so sad I missed out on the 50% coupon  I wanted to start collecting this year and I desperately want Hemlock's Nursery...but no way am I paying full price!


I got a 50% coupon in the mail recently but Bethany posted the link to a printable in another thread:
http://www.michaels.com/coupons/ca-...07&cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-0808EOW-_-50AORPI-_-coupon1


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know if it's just my stores but none of the Trolleys worked at either store I went to. They couldn't even find the problem to fix it. They even let me try and fix the display piece and nothing. Maybe a defected piece this year?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Cloe said:


> I got a 50% coupon in the mail recently but Bethany posted the link to a printable in another thread:
> http://www.michaels.com/coupons/ca-...07&cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-0808EOW-_-50AORPI-_-coupon1


Thanks Cloe!!! That's Awesome!!!


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

myerman82 said:


> I don't know if it's just my stores but none of the Trolleys worked at either store I went to. They couldn't even find the problem to fix it. They even let me try and fix the display piece and nothing. Maybe a defected piece this year?


Mine works fine.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

myerman82 said:


> I don't know if it's just my stores but none of the Trolleys worked at either store I went to. They couldn't even find the problem to fix it. They even let me try and fix the display piece and nothing. Maybe a defected piece this year?



That's funny, or not, because it doesn't work at my local Michaels either.


On a related note, my order from EHobby came today ( an older piece) and wouldn't you know, it doesn't work. I sent them an email. Just waiting for a response.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

myerman82 said:


> I don't know if it's just my stores but none of the Trolleys worked at either store I went to. They couldn't even find the problem to fix it. They even let me try and fix the display piece and nothing. Maybe a defected piece this year?


The trolley at my store was running the first day I went in but not the next day when I went in. I wonder if it has something to do with the fact they had had it running all day long No real idea but just a guess.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

My Michael's had their ST display set up in the usual spot. The trolley was not working. They also didn't have the coffin factory plugged in or else it was broken. They did have the other new items running and some of the new accessories, but I kept thinking, "Boy I wish I could have set that up, I would have done that so much better!" LOL! It just looked kind of thrown together to me, but I guess if they work there and they're not really into it, then they probably just wanted to move on to the next job and get it over with.  Hemlock's nursery and the haunted houseboat were the two pieces I liked best this year, but I would like to get a few older ones from prior years if I can find a good deal.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

myerman82 said:


> I don't know if it's just my stores but none of the Trolleys worked at either store I went to. They couldn't even find the problem to fix it. They even let me try and fix the display piece and nothing. Maybe a defected piece this year?


Thanks for the heads up, Myerman. My store didn't have anything running, it was kind of sad. But now I'm going to have to pull out my trolley and test it out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

myerman82 said:


> I don't know if it's just my stores but none of the Trolleys worked at either store I went to. They couldn't even find the problem to fix it. They even let me try and fix the display piece and nothing. Maybe a defected piece this year?


And my trolley crashed and burned. Well not literally, but it only goes in one direction. I've tried messing with it for almost an hour, but nothing I do fixes it. 

Then I opened my observatory, and two pieces were already cracked off. For what these cost, I feel like they shouldn't be a hot mess coming out of the box. So I see a trip to Michaels coming soon. 

The icing on the cake is that one of the pieces I ordered from eHobby won't even turn on. I hope they are good at making things right with defective items. I've never had a broken piece from them before. 

All of this is sure putting a damper on my Spookytown excitement.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Majoodie, sorry to hear about all your troubles. I agree, I know these are delicate, but for what we're paying, they should be able to build them sturdier. Also, I've dealt with ehobby before, & they had very good customer service.

Still waiting on Menards to put out their H'ween. Manager said hopefully by the weekend of the 23rd, so we'll see. Am getting my bins together & organized to start putting stuff out.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Madjoodie said:


> And my trolley crashed and burned. Well not literally, but it only goes in one direction. I've tried messing with it for almost an hour, but nothing I do fixes it.
> 
> Then I opened my observatory, and two pieces were already cracked off. For what these cost, I feel like they shouldn't be a hot mess coming out of the box. So I see a trip to Michaels coming soon.
> 
> ...



My order from EHobby is also defective. It arrived last week. I tried different outlets, and even a different cord. Nothing. As with your, it just won't turn on. I called their service number and only got a recording. I left a message with all the information but have received no call back. I also sent 2 emails with no response. It's been 5 days now. I don't think this is looking good.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry about all your troubles. Yes they are delicate but they should not be coming out of the packaging broken and/or not working. If this trend keeps up I might stop buying spooky town and buy department 56 instead. Already know of a store around here that sells it and they keep that seasons pieces up year round or until they sell out. :/ I'm going to have to take my ST pieces out and plug them in.......I did check them over and made sure nothing was broken off but didn't plug any of them in.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Shadowbat said:


> My order from EHobby is also defective. It arrived last week. I tried different outlets, and even a different cord. Nothing. As with your, it just won't turn on. I called their service number and only got a recording. I left a message with all the information but have received no call back. I also sent 2 emails with no response. It's been 5 days now. I don't think this is looking good.


Sorry to hear I've got company on a dud ST piece, Shadowbat.  Mine is one of the bigger battery operated pieces. I tried two different sets of batteries and a power adaptor I have. Zip. Zero. Nada. 

I ordered a lot from eHobby last year and everything was great. I just sent an email to customer service, so here's hoping it doesn't go into the same black hole yours must have. I saw online that they are closed from 8/16-8/24, so guess I'll be following up with them fairly quickly this week if I get radio silence!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Itzpopolotl said:


> Sorry about all your troubles. Yes they are delicate but they should not be coming out of the packaging broken and/or not working. If this trend keeps up I might stop buying spooky town and buy department 56 instead. Already know of a store around here that sells it and they keep that seasons pieces up year round or until they sell out. :/ I'm going to have to take my ST pieces out and plug them in.......I did check them over and made sure nothing was broken off but didn't plug any of them in.


Thanks, Itzpopoloti. Yes, ST pieces can be a bit touchy, that's for sure. I can understand (well not fully) parts falling off my older pieces. But brand new is just crazy. And it wasn't even a clean break, or I might have been lazy and just glued the observatory myself. 

And I learned quickly from folks last year to always plug these bad boys in before the return period expires (or things start really selling out and you can't replace). Good luck on yours!

I haven't gone down the Dept. 56 road yet. I suspect my wallet wouldn't thank me, but may be worth avoiding some of this frustration. Although I'm kind of glad I don't know of a place by me that sells them, or it could be really dangerous!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sounds like Lemax needs to be given a heads up on the situation. There seems to be quite a few of you having problems with this, this year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

On a related note, I've been setting up our Spooky Town over the past couple of days and there are 2 accessory pieces that have stopped working. Whats bad is the one worked fine last year, the other I haven't used in a couple. It is frustrating.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm getting very anxious to start setting mine up. I worked on a new platform and haven't quite put together a table for it yet. I think I remember reading someone else post earlier about broken pieces too. Every year when I take mine out I have to reglue something as parts just seem to jump off no matter how carefully I pack and put away. I have a few Dept. 56 accessories but even though they're made better (and the price factored in too) I just really prefer the more flat finish that's on the Lemax houses.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I really need to check my pieces before michaels sells out. I haven't opened any of the bigger things I bought 3 weeks ago yet  all these troubles are horrible to her.ar.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

My boys convinced me to take mY (well...hubs' technically) spookytown pieces out today. Hubs bought the food truck and a little skellie couple on a bench the other day at Michaels so the boys wanted to see the others. We haven't ever really purchased any big pieces because we never had room for them. But my mom gave a couple pieces to hubs for bday gifts, so we have a ferris wheel, the motorcycle shop (hubs rides), and the shooting gallery. Haven't used any of them really because we never had a spot so this will be our first year with them on display! Thankfully they all work! Do you collectors buy the whole collection each year? Or one big piece each year? They're kind of expensive so I'm not sure how I should go about expanding?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

moony_1 said:


> Do you collectors buy the whole collection each year? Or one big piece each year? They're kind of expensive so I'm not sure how I should go about expanding?



There have been years that I haven't bought any new pieces. I simply buy what I like and what I feel would be a nice addition my town. As far as price, use the coupons. They are your best friend. lol


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Shadowbat said:


> There have been years that I haven't bought any new pieces. I simply buy what I like and what I feel would be a nice addition my town. As far as price, use the coupons. They are your best friend. lol


I am a somewhat newer ST collector. But I also go with the "pick a piece that talks to you" approach. I've heard others discuss doing themes (carnival, for example). But I just like what I like and take if from there! And yes, coupons are a must at many places. I also scored some great deals at end of season clearance time. Of course, that is too big of a gamble for me with any "must have" pieces I see.

So glad all of yours work, moony. Those are some fun pieces.  And Shadowbat, no response for me today from eHobby.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks you two! How do you guys set them up? I still don't think I'll have enough space to put them all together on one giant table, so for this year it will likely be on shelves in the front room. Do any of you make a complete town scene where you have all the grass and everything too? Is there a thread for set ups?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

If your in Tampa/Brandon area, yesterday I came across the Nightcare piece on clearance because it was not perfect. It was $33 (originally $120 I think) and if your handy at fixing lights, half of them dont work, and the castle needs to be reglued to the base, along with the moon and the holder for the turning witch at the top. The animation all works though along with the sound and some lights. I just wasnt crazy about it so I passed but I did inspect it for those interested. It was at the Michaels in Brandon.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

moony_1 said:


> Thanks you two! How do you guys set them up? I still don't think I'll have enough space to put them all together on one giant table, so for this year it will likely be on shelves in the front room. Do any of you make a complete town scene where you have all the grass and everything too? Is there a thread for set ups?



I go back and forth on doing complete set ups. For the first 5 - 6 years we did full displays for Halloween and boxed them up till the next year. For the past 5 years we only displayed certain pieces and kept the rest in a curio. This year I'm actually currently doing a full village set up that will be on display downstairs in my collection area. We will probably pull a couple pieces to display upstairs when we start decorating the house.


Madjoodie, I as well have not heard anything. This upsets me greatly as I have ordered from them in the past with no problems and actually had intentions on purchasing a couple more older items from there here in the near future. However with the recent complaints I think I'm just going to try and find those pieces elsewhere. 


A far as a general ST thread, I was actually thinking of starting one so we can simply discuss the collections and show our displays.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

moony_1 said:


> Thanks you two! How do you guys set them up? I still don't think I'll have enough space to put them all together on one giant table, so for this year it will likely be on shelves in the front room. Do any of you make a complete town scene where you have all the grass and everything too? Is there a thread for set ups?


I have not yet been ambitious enough to do a complete town display with all the fixings. I'd like to say its because I am a little light on accessory pieces (which is true). But I also have seen some pretty amazing town displays, and usually am a little short on time during Halloween season. So I often mix my ST pieces into other themed display areas in my house. 

I'd love to see pics of everyone's creative displays though. And Shadowbat, please keep me updated if you have any luck resolving your broken piece.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Madjoodie said:


> I have not yet been ambitious enough to do a complete town display with all the fixings. I'd like to say its because I am a little light on accessory pieces (which is true). But I also have seen some pretty amazing town displays, and usually am a little short on time during Halloween season. So I often mix my ST pieces into other themed display areas in my house.
> 
> I'd love to see pics of everyone's creative displays though. And Shadowbat, please keep me updated if you have any luck resolving your broken piece.




Just received a call from EHobby. They are going to send me a replacement with a return label for the broken piece. She told me they would test the new piece before they send it out.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Shadowbat said:


> Just received a call from EHobby. They are going to send me a replacement with a return label for the broken piece. She told me they would test the new piece before they send it out.


Glad to hear it, Shadowbat! I got a similar response via email this afternoon (well except for the part about testing it first, which I hope they do). 

I also went to Michaels and got a replacement observatory. Looked great and is much quieter operating. I just took a refund on the trolley, given the problems others have mentioned. I don't want the Halloween stress - save that for Christmas!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

moony_1 said:


> My boys convinced me to take mY (well...hubs' technically) spookytown pieces out today. Hubs bought the food truck and a little skellie couple on a bench the other day at Michaels so the boys wanted to see the others. We haven't ever really purchased any big pieces because we never had room for them. But my mom gave a couple pieces to hubs for bday gifts, so we have a ferris wheel, the motorcycle shop (hubs rides), and the shooting gallery. Haven't used any of them really because we never had a spot so this will be our first year with them on display! Thankfully they all work! Do you collectors buy the whole collection each year? Or one big piece each year? They're kind of expensive so I'm not sure how I should go about expanding?



I have been collecting ST since 07 and I just buy the pieces that interest me so some years I buy most of the selection and other years I just buy a few pieces. A lot depends on my budget for the year as well and coupons are a must!! As far as setting my town up goes I do set up all the buildings an table accents but some of the smaller pieces don't get put out because I simply don't have room any more. I set my town up on a desk and dresser that I have sitting side by side. I change the way I set the town up every year too. Partially because I like the change and partially because it's the only way to get new pieces to fit. I think this year I'm going to look into getting something I can lay on top of the dresser and desk to make them both wider but sturdy enough to support the town so I have more room to play with.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Got 2 more boxes of spooky town in this week. Everything is here so im ready to start. Got more fences and track and ordered some clearance trees from kmart. But only a few. Lol Going to work on building tables this weekend. So excited.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

wow lol


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Holy crap. Your gonna need a little spooky town mac truck to move all that stuff around!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just a heads up, Michaels has ST on sale for 30% off this week.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I guess I won't be getting the Witch's Workshop then. Last time I was in there they had it on display and I kind of liked it. But it was around $43.00. Even with a coupon I had to think about even spending that much for it. Unless it's still there in October I'll cross that off my list.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, crazy4holidays, that's an impressive haul you have there! Can't wait to see your display. That's the part of this thread I enjoy most is when everyone starts posting pics of their setups and displays.  

Question for the general thread. Where do you find the Dept 56 pieces sold, as in what stores? I've never seen anything displayed anywhere in my area, but I may not be looking in the right places. I'd at least like to see some to compare, though I've heard they are a lot more expensive.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I know there's a couple gift type shops around me that sell it. I know one called John Robert enterprise close to me sells on e-bay also. I try to stay out of there for fear I might buy stuff. I know the figures are giants compared to Spooky Town. I don't have any but have seen villages that do and if you look at them they are quite a bit larger than their building doors. I do have a few accessory pieces but that's it. I'd look around on e-bay or try this locator for your area.
http://www.department56.com/products/StoreLocator.aspx?ms=SL


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> Question for the general thread. Where do you find the Dept 56 pieces sold, as in what stores? I've never seen anything displayed anywhere in my area, but I may not be looking in the right places. I'd at least like to see some to compare, though I've heard they are a lot more expensive.



Spookywolf, not sure what part of Ohio you're in, but Kraynaks in Hermitage, PA sells both Lemax (but not ST) and Dept. 56.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't have any specific info, but around here it seems like some of the bigger garden center's carry the Dept 56 stuff once the growing season starts to wind down.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Finally got around to opening my 2 ST purchases to make sure they weren't broken. Both were damage free, thank goodness.  I love how they painted the cats on the haunted houseboat with florescent eyes so they glow under they lights. I tried to capture with a pic but it was challenging with all the lightning flashes, LOL! Pretty cool!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i am just starting to collect pieces.. looking forward to reading this thread.. 
any suggestions besides ebay on where to pick up retired pieces for decent prices


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Always Wicked said:


> i am just starting to collect pieces.. looking forward to reading this thread..
> any suggestions besides ebay on where to pick up retired pieces for decent prices



EHobbytools.com seems to have the best selection at decent prices. 


Spookywolf, "if" we bought any of the bigger pieces this year it was going to be this one. However I don't have a water location in my set up. lol


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

They didn't have the Houseboat on display at the Michael's nearest me. This is probably a good thing as it sounds like something I might have liked.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> Wow, crazy4holidays, that's an impressive haul you have there! Can't wait to see your display. That's the part of this thread I enjoy most is when everyone starts posting pics of their setups and displays.
> 
> Question for the general thread. Where do you find the Dept 56 pieces sold, as in what stores? I've never seen anything displayed anywhere in my area, but I may not be looking in the right places. I'd at least like to see some to compare, though I've heard they are a lot more expensive.


Where I am there is a little store called Roush Hardware and they carry department 56. The only other plac I've seen it is in Frankemuth Michigan, they have a Christmas store called Bronners that has a room/section dedicated to Halloween/department 56.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I have 2 christmas ornaments from bronners - they are awesome


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

We love that store/area. We do family vacations to the area every now and then. While Halloween is my favorite holiday their Christmas selection is simply amazing.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I admit I never got the whole Spooky Town thing. I'm into big moving scary stuff out in the yard and have always hated the cute little indoor decorations.

BUT...yesterday I stopped in Michael's for something and came across their display. It is definitely mesmerizing for any Halloween lover. I walked around and looked at all the pieces for ten minutes. I can't believe I'm saying this as a 49-year old man, but I might have to pick up some of those pieces this year.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> I admit I never got the whole Spooky Town thing. I'm into big moving scary stuff out in the yard and have always hated the cute little indoor decorations.
> 
> BUT...yesterday I stopped in Michael's for something and came across their display. It is definitely mesmerizing for any Halloween lover. I walked around and looked at all the pieces for ten minutes. I can't believe I'm saying this as a 49-year old man, but I might have to pick up some of those pieces this year.


Screaming Demons, I made the ST jump last year and dove straight into the deep end, LOL!  Any Halloween fan can't really help but fall under the spell of these things. It's just so cool to be able to create your own little world with all the shops and houses, not to mention all the fun characters and props. I'm a full fledged addict at this point. I think even if I stop collecting other things, I'll probably always stick with this, or at least put out my existing displays even if I don't buy anything else new to go with it. It's just so fun to play with and you can change it up every year. Everybody's set up is completely different, so it's really something you can make unique to you. I think you're in store for a treat. Enjoy and welcome to the family!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Btw, does anyone know if there's a current Michael's or Joann's coupon going for this week? I need to go back and buy the hotdog vendor man if they still have him. He'd look great in my town area.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

There is a 40% off coupon valid 8/17 to 8/23 online. The online code is ARTSNCRAFTS


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe Spookytown is on sale this week for 30% off. I was hoping it wasn't so I could use the 40% off coupon. Of course when I had the additional 20% off sale items it wasn't on sale-figures! I need to pick up a couple of adaptors so I don't have to use batteries for the accessories. Speaking of which, Lemax's adaptors are way more expensive than Dept 56. I found Dept 56 adaptors for $8 and free shipping and the Lemax ones at Michaels are $24.99 and at ehobby tools they are $15.29.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Dogmom said:


> I need to pick up a couple of adaptors so I don't have to use batteries for the accessories. Speaking of which, Lemax's adaptors are way more expensive than Dept 56. I found Dept 56 adaptors for $8 and free shipping and the Lemax ones at Michaels are $24.99 and at ehobby tools they are $15.29.



Yeah, I had to get one as well, but picked it up when they had their 50% coupon last weekend. 

The only thing I really need now is a new set of the spotlights. They are only $12.99 regular price so I'll probably grab a pair during the 30% off sale this week.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm anxiously awaiting pictures of everyone's villages. My greatest skill is imitation and I look forward to being inspired !


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Dogmom said:


> I believe Spookytown is on sale this week for 30% off. I was hoping it wasn't so I could use the 40% off coupon. Of course when I had the additional 20% off sale items it wasn't on sale-figures! I need to pick up a couple of adaptors so I don't have to use batteries for the accessories. Speaking of which, Lemax's adaptors are way more expensive than Dept 56. I found Dept 56 adaptors for $8 and free shipping and the Lemax ones at Michaels are $24.99 and at ehobby tools they are $15.29.


Can you use Dept 56 adapters with Spookytown pieces? I need some too and would love to save a few bucks if possible.


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, no, the adaptors are not interchangeable between Lemax and Dept 56. I bought enough Dept 56 adaptors for 48 accessories and I might use them all


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I just finished with the set up and snapped a couple quick pictures. This is a permanent display downstairs. We'll pick a few houses to display upstairs when we start to decorate.






























I'm currently uploading a video now. I should have it ready to post tomorrow.


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks great Shadowbat! I'm jealous that you have a place for a permanent display! If I ever have to house hunt again that will definitely figure into my decision (but probably not going to happen anytime soon). I've had most of my display out since about March because I bought 3 new Costco folding tables for my display and knew that it would take me a while to arrange things, carve the foam, paint the foam, cut the holes and trenches to hide the wires, etc., and I didn't want to feel rushed. Still not done yet! I have one more table to go and then add all the little finishing touches to all the tables. Next year it probably won't come out until September since I shouldn't have too much to do. I only have 1 retired building that I'm trying to find and then whatever I buy of the new releases next year (this year it was only 2). I've pretty much switched over to Dept 56 for buildings but I buy Lemax accessories. I would love to be able to buy everything I like but this stuff takes up a lot of room! I finally came to the realization I couldn't have everything and made a list for myself and I've been good about sticking to it...until I buy a big new house


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I could definitely use a larger display table but this does it for now. I will have to expand though when new pieces are added. For now this is how it is and overall I'm happy with it. It's going to be something I can work on from time to time with it being out permanently. 


Anyway, video is uploaded:


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Shadowbat said:


> I could definitely use a larger display table but this does it for now. I will have to expand though when new pieces are added. For now this is how it is and overall I'm happy with it. It's going to be something I can work on from time to time with it being out permanently.
> 
> 
> Anyway, video is uploaded:]


Loved the video and your set up, Shadowbat! I've only been collecting since 2013, so there were lots of pieces I've never seen before. So much fun to watch and enjoy!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice display shadowbat. I need to work on mine.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

I stopped in Menards at the crack of dawn for their crazy days sale. To my great surprise, Halloween was out including Spooky Town. I didn't have my iPad, so wasn't able to take any pictures. But just wanted to give folks a heads up. 

The big pieces I think I remember (it was early and no coffee) were the coffin factory, the tombstone quarry, the chop shop, the dry gulch hotel, the air show, and I want to say the dead man's cabin. I feel like I may be forgetting one, but I was on Halloween overload! 

I didn't look too closely at prices, since I wasn't interested in any of these pieces. Certainly cheaper than Michaels without a coupon (can't imagine paying full price there...ouch). I expect Menards is more in line with eHobby prices. Worth checking out if you have a Menards near you!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Just now catching back up with this thread. Shadowbat, your pics and video were Awesome!!! Loved watching that. Your display is very impressive and I'm so jelly of some of the pieces you have and all those little details that just really bring it to life. I loved that you have a section that is just like a "normal" town setting that has been decorated for Halloween and the people in costumes figures to go with it. I think that makes it look more like a real town. If I had the room, I'd love to incorporate that theme into my display. What is the name of the building that has the double staircase and a coffin that pops open outside? There was a lot of lights and activity with that piece. It was about 2 minutes into the video and was in back of and to the left of the big skull archway, if that helps at all. Would love to get that one. Everything was just amazing. I may have to watch that a few more times.  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> Just now catching back up with this thread. Shadowbat, your pics and video were Awesome!!! Loved watching that. Your display is very impressive and I'm so jelly of some of the pieces you have and all those little details that just really bring it to life. I loved that you have a section that is just like a "normal" town setting that has been decorated for Halloween and the people in costumes figures to go with it. I think that makes it look more like a real town. If I had the room, I'd love to incorporate that theme into my display. What is the name of the building that has the double staircase and a coffin that pops open outside? There was a lot of lights and activity with that piece. It was about 2 minutes into the video and was in back of and to the left of the big skull archway, if that helps at all. Would love to get that one. Everything was just amazing. I may have to watch that a few more times.  Thanks so much for sharing!



That's Madam Ashburys House of Wax.

Here is a video that I found on youtube that features the house by itself:


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice display(s)! Once I get my own place, I want a year round set-up as well. I have a TON of stuff, so I really want to be able to display it all year!


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Been working on the display this weekend. Need more tables haha. Getting excited to finally havr this set up.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

crazy4holidays said:


> Been working on the display this weekend. Need more tables haha. Getting excited to finally havr this set up.


Yowza! I think I'd need an addition on my house for all that. I am super jealous! 

Do you know roughly how many buildings you have? Or how long it takes to set it all up? Hope you'll post pics or a video once all done and lit up!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

crazy4holidays said:


> Been working on the display this weekend. Need more tables haha. Getting excited to finally havr this set up.


Ho

Lee

COW!

That is impressive! Yes, I'd also like to know how long it takes you to setup and how many pieces you have. Is yours a year round display or do you actually take it down and put it up each Halloween?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice display crazy4holidays. Impressive size


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

crazy4holidays said:


> Been working on the display this weekend. Need more tables haha. Getting excited to finally havr this set up.



Do you keep these in any type of order? By year, theme, etc? It's cool to see so many pieces lined up like that.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Im trying to keep them organized by theme. Haha. I hate how the top row looks like a police line up haha. This is the 3rd weekend working on this. Still have a bit to go. Still have to set up the carnival, civilian town, and the pirates. This is the first time setting up the enitre village all at once. I moved into a new house over the summer with a large basement so thats where this is staying up all the time. Once its all done i'll do a final headcount on the houses as i have no idea anymore haha.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Here are pics of the ST set up at my Menards. Looks like I did remember the big pieces...even without coffee! Different pieces generally from Michaels, but I was surprised at how much better I liked how Menards displayed their items. 

Quarry and Dry Gulch...










Coffin Factory and Chop Shop...









Air Show and Cabin...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We have a Mernards opening up here in a month. I'm wondering if they will have Halloween merchandise at that late of a date. It's cool to see a retail display like that. I miss the old Michaels displays.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

If anyone is in the North Carolina area (Calabash to be exact) they have a store called Knick Knack Christmas shop that has a room dedicated to Halloween as well as a huge Department 56 village set up with both their Christmas and Halloween towns set up.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

crazy4holidays said:


> Been working on the display this weekend. Need more tables haha. Getting excited to finally havr this set up.


Crazy4holidays, that is a jaw-dropping display! WOW doesn't even cover it, LOL! Can't wait to see that all lit up. I hope you take a video of it so we can see everything up close and working. Amazing job!


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Spookywolf said:


> Crazy4holidays, that is a jaw-dropping display! WOW doesn't even cover it, LOL! Can't wait to see that all lit up. I hope you take a video of it so we can see everything up close and working. Amazing job!


Thanks. Once everything is all done ill be sure to post a video.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm excited to start really going through stuff tomorrow!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

well, I finally am going through my stuff right now. Nothing was cracked/damaged, so that's good!

However, I'm a bit confused about the Trolley. I know a lot of people had issues with it. What seemed to be the issue? Mine seems to be the fact that on one end it goes all the end to the end and then comes back but it only goes part of the other way before it turns around to back the other way... if that made sense. lol is it supposed to do that? I'm confused. the trolley goes all the way completely to one end but only 75% to the end of the other way.

edit: I guess according to this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00-5WoeP9rs

That is what it is supposed to do. haha


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

djgeneral said:


> well, I finally am going through my stuff right now. Nothing was cracked/damaged, so that's good!
> 
> However, I'm a bit confused about the Trolley. I know a lot of people had issues with it. What seemed to be the issue? Mine seems to be the fact that on one end it goes all the end to the end and then comes back but it only goes part of the other way before it turns around to back the other way... if that made sense. lol is it supposed to do that? I'm confused. the trolley goes all the way completely to one end but only 75% to the end of the other way.
> 
> ...


That's not what my trolley did. Mine would go to one end, reverse, go all the way to the other end (not 75%) and then get stuck. Made a horrible noise once stuck. Eventually it would only go in one direction and that was it. After an hour plus of messing with it, I gave up and returned the trolley. Was such a bummer since I got it with a 50% off coupon and really liked it.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

sorry about that. It seems luckily mine is working okay for now..

I'm excited to start setting things up very soon!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

errrrrr. I just opened my Dragons Breath Costume Shop I purchased off Ebay last month, and half the stair railing is broken off and missing. The buyer described it as mint condition. Well I have contacted the seller asking for a full refund. You can see the missing railing in the photos she posted in the posting. I wish I had noticed that before. She also has a 14 day return policy, and it has been over 14 days since I bought and received it.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Hello Spookytowners!*

I love reading about your experiences good or bad with ST...Sorry to hear about the bad but lets keep the inspiration going!!!
I have been collecting Lemax Spooky Town for roughly 4 years now...It is an addiction because you have your own entire world you control and YOU make it how you want it to be..I have over 130 houses/large pieces and countless figures and accents,trees,fences etc etc but have yet to put it ALL into a display due to the fact it would probably cover the footage of an entire large room...I do however have a set up in my current apt here in LA so ill get pics asap to share this evening.. My current goal is to track down all of the earlier figures from 2000- 2008 or so..I have found most but a few are very elusive.I just purchased all of the current Michaels items now workin on the rest for 2014..Please post your set ups id love to see em!!!
STK.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> errrrrr. I just opened my Dragons Breath Costume Shop I purchased off Ebay last month, and half the stair railing is broken off and missing. The buyer described it as mint condition. Well I have contacted the seller asking for a full refund. You can see the missing railing in the photos she posted in the posting. I wish I had noticed that before. She also has a 14 day return policy, and it has been over 14 days since I bought and received it.


Oh, I'm so sorry im the goddess! I hate when that happens. I had my Michaels stuff in boxes for several weeks before I finally remembered to check it. On Ebay it's even tougher to get anything shipped in one piece that's the slightest bit fragile, but that's the only hope we have when things aren't available at the store any more. I'd like to get a Broomstick Manor that I passed on, but the prices just aren't in my budget on any I've seen lately. Hopefully they'll work with you on the piece you rcv'd damaged. Crossing fingers for you.  



Spookytownking4810 said:


> I love reading about your experiences good or bad with ST...Sorry to hear about the bad but lets keep the inspiration going!!! I have been collecting Lemax Spooky Town for roughly 4 years now...It is an addiction because you have your own entire world you control and YOU make it how you want it to be..I have over 130 houses/large pieces and countless figures and accents,trees,fences etc etc but have yet to put it ALL into a display due to the fact it would probably cover the footage of an entire large room...I do however have a set up in my current apt here in LA so ill get pics asap to share this evening.. My current goal is to track down all of the earlier figures from 2000- 2008 or so..I have found most but a few are very elusive.I just purchased all of the current Michaels items now workin on the rest for 2014..Please post your set ups id love to see em!!!
> STK.


Welcome Spookytownking! Wow, your collection sounds Amazing! Can't wait to see some pictures of it. I've only been collecting for 2 years now, but you're in good company as there are quite a few members on here that have wonderful displays. I haven't even started unpacking my Halloween stuff yet for this year, but September is when I usually start, so any time now I'll be pulling up boxes from the basement for the big transformation. Can't wait to see everyone's displays in full gear! Maybe you can take a video when you get everything set up. Don't you just love this time of year!


----------



## Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

We just started collecting this year. I had always thought Spooky Town was neat and would like to collect it someday. But for whatever reason, we just now got into it. Picked up this one today.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Congratulations on your first building. I also bought the nursery this year and cannot wait to incorporate it into my town.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Uno said:


> We just started collecting this year. I had always thought Spooky Town was neat and would like to collect it someday. But for whatever reason, we just now got into it. Picked up this one today.
> 
> View attachment 211884


That was one of my favorites from this year! I love your pic - the lighting and reflection really turned out great. You must be a pro photographer! This is such an addicting hobby...I just love it.  Can't wait to see how you set up your first display. My pics are on my profile page from last year. That was my first turn out of the gate and I went a bit nuts, LOL! But it's so fun.


----------



## Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you. We are really excited. My folks used to put up massive Dept 56 Snow Village displays when I was a kid. I always thought they were nuts. But I have always loved Halloween. The elaborate lighting and effects are what make these pieces really special. Our display will be small. But I expect, over the years, it will be a fun hobby.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

I never really knew what they were back when started seeing them at Michaels during regular art supply trips etc..I didnt even realize they lit up or animated..Then years later i see about 20 or so buildings at a friends house in his kitchen up above all the cabinets..He said let me turn em on and i swear to god i didnt hear another word after that..I was hooked!!!..Congrats on your first purchases!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Spookytownking4810 said:


> I never really knew what they were back when started seeing them at Michaels during regular art supply trips etc..I didnt even realize they lit up or animated..Then years later i see about 20 or so buildings at a friends house in his kitchen up above all the cabinets..He said let me turn em on and i swear to god i didnt hear another word after that..I was hooked!!!..Congrats on your first purchases!!!


Well, if I keep collecting things at the rate I'm going, then the space above my kitchen cabinets may be the only room I have left to display these things, LOL! Good idea actually. I saw the Michael's displays too, and always stopped to stare at them with awe. I wanted to collect for several years but didn't know where to go with them. And that's before I got wise to the 50% off coupons to bring those prices down to reasonable reach. I finally said what the heck, I'll find room somewhere, then just dove in.  We're going to have some killer posts in the coming weeks as everyone unpacks those styrofoam boxes and the displays start going up. Can't wait!


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

luckily mine is up year round and I just add onto it as new items come in or move items around etc etc
...Its too cool to put away for a year!!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I am now hooked on these little buildings and characters but have never really shopped in Michael's that much. Can someone let me know what their sale schedule is leading up to Halloween? For the last couple of weeks the Spooky Town stuff has been 30 percent off so you can't use the 40-50 percent off coupons. Will they go back to regular price at some point so I can get the bigger discount?


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Kind of short notice but today there is an extra 20% off sale items.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Spookytownking4810 said:


> luckily mine is up year round and I just add onto it as new items come in or move items around etc etc
> ...Its too cool to put away for a year!!!


You're so lucky! I wish I had the room to leave mine as a permanent display. In my next life I'm going to live in a huge Victorian mansion with a room for each of my collections, LOL!


----------



## galaxysunshiny (Sep 1, 2014)

I have been working on my first display. I have been purchasing witch themed buildings for a few years and thanks to this forum I finally figured out how to build a good platform display that I have been working on for a month or so. I've named my display "Witch Mountian". I am looking for more witch themed items as well as the fall trees.


----------



## galaxysunshiny (Sep 1, 2014)

The coupon for today is 20% off all sales items. So it is 30 percent off and then an additional 20 percent off.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

All of my Spooky Town is sitting on the front porch, got them down from the attic this morning...I like to make sure any creepy-crawlies they may have picked up evacuate before I bring everything inside. I'll have at least the mantel arranged by tonight.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*SpookyTown set up*

Here is a couple pics..Current set up in my LR and all the unused items in my storage room

STK


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*A few more pics*

More pics of details


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*last pics for now*

And a last few..sorry i couldnt get them all loaded in one post..ugh


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

galaxysunshiny said:


> The coupon for today is 20% off all sales items. So it is 30 percent off and then an additional 20 percent off.


 Well, well, well, I might have to take the plunge and buy the haunted houseboat and the cabin. Hubby went on a trip today, so he's not here to notice. Bwhahahahahaha



Laurie S. said:


> All of my Spooky Town is sitting on the front porch, got them down from the attic this morning...I like to make sure any creepy-crawlies they may have picked up evacuate before I bring everything inside.  I'll have at least the mantel arranged by tonight.


 Oh, please post pictures when it is done.



Spookytownking4810 said:


> Here is a couple pics..Current set up in my LR and all the unused items in my storage room
> 
> STK


 Wow, that's some collection. I just began last year, and already have several pieces.



Uno said:


> We just started collecting this year. I had always thought Spooky Town was neat and would like to collect it someday. But for whatever reason, we just now got into it. Picked up this one today.
> 
> View attachment 211884


 Your nursery looks fabulous. Congratulations on you r first of many plunges into Spooky Town. It's addicting for sure.

Spookywolf, thanks for the condolences on the broken piece. I have not heard anything from the seller yet. Not expecting anything, just hoping.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

galaxysunshiny said:


> View attachment 211950
> I have been working on my first display. I have been purchasing witch themed buildings for a few years and thanks to this forum I finally figured out how to build a good platform display that I have been working on for a month or so. I've named my display "Witch Mountian". I am looking for more witch themed items as well as the fall trees.


Your display is coming along nicely. I have to begin a display too.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dead Man's Cabin and the Haunted Houseboat are mine. Bwhahahahahaha


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> Dead Man's Cabin and the Haunted Houseboat are mine. Bwhahahahahaha


Nice!!!...Enjoy!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Update on the broken piece from ebay. The seller sent me a return label yesterday for a full refund. They also offered me $20 off if I wanted to keep the piece. I'm sending it back.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Good for you!!...At least they responded and were responsible!!...Glad you got it handled.
STK


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

12 more days and buyers can do pretty much anything they want on ebay.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, I also bought the replacement today. I asked questions this time.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, I'm loving the posts and pics guys!  

Galaxysunshiny, I love the idea of a witch themed ST! I bet you have Broomstick Manor. That's still on my wish list for Ebay if I can find a cheap deal. Your display boards are great! 

Laurie S, I cracked up when you said you parked your stuff outside in case of creepy crawlies, LOL! I'm the same way about multi-legged invaders  Can't wait to see your display pics! 

Spookytownking, your display is amazing! Your town scenes look just like a bustling, busy street fair full of people. It makes my display from last year look a bit sparse, LOL! (But I'm still working on it! ) I can't wait to see a video of that all lit up and going. Quite the collection and an impressive stock room to boot! 

Thanks to the person who posted the coupon for sale items. Guess I'm going back for some more people to fill up my town scenes! 

Im the goddes, congrats on your DM's cabin and Houseboat purchases! I got the Haunted Houseboat this year and really love it. Now I just have to figure out how to fit it into a display that doesn't really have much in the way of water, LOL! I'm thinking a Louisiana swamp type scene - and the houseboat is kinda "crashed" at the side of the trees? Don't know...still working on that.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

spooky Wolf.. Thanks..I try to treat it as though its an actual town for the ghouls and goblins of ST but for the regular folks who live and visit..And the more bustling the better...Cant wait to see your set up.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spookywolf, if you remember, I was having the same feelings regarding the houseboat. I put my little display on a 36 inch round table last year, and this year i plan to use a 6 foot by 2 foot folding table. So, I think I have room for water and a beach landing for the dead man's cabin. Oh, and I bought many more pieces this year. Enjoy your house boat. I turned it on this past weekend, and I loved it. *


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

I love the haunted houseboat ..One of my favorites because you dont have to have a large body of water to display it ...The whole purpose is its abandoned and a swamp scene would be perfect for it


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookytownking4810 said:


> I love the haunted houseboat ..One of my favorites because you dont have to have a large body of water to display it ...The whole purpose is its abandoned and a swamp scene would be perfect for it


A swamp scene would be perfect and very versatile. You can incorporate witch pieces as well in the scene. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Just nabbed 4 more ST buildings from this season..The Terminal ,Parcel and Post ,gateway and isle of no return prison plus a ton of figures and trees etc...Will put up pics when i get them 

STK


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the direction of the thread where another member had posted pics and instructions on how they made their Spooky Town platform display? I can't seem to find it and I think I'm ready to try making my own. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Woot, got most of my stuff sorted, now on to cleaning & making room! Can't wait to see everyone's take on a Spooky Village 

Hey HexMe, found this post by J-Man about a display he built, & this display showcase thread by Rikki. Not sure if either of these is what you were looking for, but they have some good information. Hope it helps!


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

I got the coffin factory 30% plus the additional 20% off the total sale.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

torturedserenity said:


> I got the coffin factory 30% plus the additional 20% off the total sale.


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I finally bought my first-ever piece at Michael's today. Turned out to be 40 percent off instead of the posted 30, which made it even better.

So does this mean I'm going to be hooked now?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Screaming Demons said:


> I finally bought my first-ever piece at Michael's today. Turned out to be 40 percent off instead of the posted 30, which made it even better.
> 
> So does this mean I'm going to be hooked now?


I bought my first - ever piece today too! I picked up Hemlock's Nursery, oh and I also got the spooky gate and broom parking accesories!  which one did you get?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I got the coffin factory. I still really want the observatory and the roach coach, as well as a couple of smaller things. Then I'm going to order some of the pieces from years past. I never really "got it" before but I can see how this could become a serious collection/hobby. They are so cool with the clever ideas and all the detail.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Screaming Demons said:


> I got the coffin factory. I still really want the observatory and the roach coach, as well as a couple of smaller things. Then I'm going to order some of the pieces from years past. I never really "got it" before but I can see how this could become a serious collection/hobby. They are so cool with the clever ideas and all the detail.


I want the coffin factory and mt. gloom observatory...and some smaller things as well. I never thought to collect them until this year when Hemlock's pulled me in.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

It can be a very fun hobby but it takes time and moolah thats for sure...Be patient and bide your time for the right prices etc and youll quickly see how big your collection will get!!!!


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*few more pics*

Here are a few pics with day light lighting etc and it wasnt completely on but ill post more fully active pics later.


----------



## Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

Sweet! Would love to see it with room lights on to better see your terrain.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Screaming Demons and Jezebel-Boo, congrats on your first purchases! Once you make that first purchase then the bug bites you, fair warning.  You're well on your way to becoming full blown addicts like the rest of us, LOL! 

Spookytownking - love the pictures! Can you post some more close-up ones too with all the lights going so we can see the people...hint, hint!  Just Love your display!


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*more pics*

Here are a few more...its hard to get to close because the lights drown out the figs...hope you enjoy.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*And more pics*

Here are a few others...


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh and one note to those whom are serious about putting realism into their display..Trees,fencing ,street lamps etc etc are a huge MUST!..If you want to bring it all together..Trees allow you to hide distracting display lines around homes etc..they also create mystery when you want figures or scenes hidden etc..Fencing gives off so much detail its insane..I dont ever make my fencing perfect..Its SPOOKY TOWN..Its supposed to look used and broken down..i cut one fence up into 6-7 pieces and use it everywhere to seperate property lines etc...the more run down the better..Also dont face your buildings all forward..no town in the world is facing all the same direction..use angles and create depth...


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Also with figures.. dont put them all in a line or make them twins in any way..I always think about movies and composition when it comes to it..My camera tells me where i need to move figs to make better scenes etc...lastly HAVE FUN...Dont worry about what others are doing and feel like you cant make yours great..You CAN!!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

I just purchased the Coffin Factory a few days ago and grrrrrrrrrrr, where are the bloody coffins? Do I have to buy them separately?  I paid $85, you would think they would include them!!!


----------



## Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

slaz said:


> I just purchased the Coffin Factory a few days ago and grrrrrrrrrrr, where are the bloody coffins? Do I have to buy them separately?  I paid $85, you would think they would include them!!!


They are included in a separate baggy. If yours are not their I would return it.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

They are not in a baggie but have their own section inside the Styrofoam packaging juat off to the right...


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That is a very impressive display, Spookytownking4810. I figure I'll probably be there in a couple of years. But I'm sure by then you'll still be way ahead of me!

Has anyone ever asked if a local business would be interested in having a display set up in a front window? Unless you have a lot of visitors to your home it seems a shame that so few get to enjoy looking at them.


----------



## Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

Spookytownking4810 said:


> They are not in a baggie but have their own section inside the Styrofoam packaging juat off to the right...


Ours came in a bag.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks, guess I am going back to the store.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Back when i was living in Az and started getting the ST collection I was toying with the idea of setting it up as a kind of neighborhood haunt but just the display would be the attraction..Really got close to doing it but moved...It wouldnt have been a profit thing but just to share it with kids and their parents...Still might do it here in LA.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Update on the broken piece from ebay. The seller sent me a return label yesterday for a full refund. They also offered me $20 off if I wanted to keep the piece. I'm sending it back.


wow, i would have did $20 haha


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Love the displays! I have more than enough things to make a lavish display like that, but just no where to put it all lol one day...


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

djgeneral said:


> Love the displays! I have more than enough things to make a lavish display like that, but just no where to put it all lol one day...


Its not about having a lavish display or how much you have...Ita about having fun and doing it how YOU want it to be..No race nor a contest.If you love it enough then you MAKE room..lol.

STK


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Spookytownking4810 said:


> Its not about having a lavish display or how much you have...Ita about having fun and doing it how YOU want it to be..No race nor a contest.If you love it enough then you MAKE room..lol.
> 
> STK


I couldn't agree more. I enjoy the process more than anything. I don't know how to display photos here....can anyone give me a hint to where to look? I'd love to post pictures of last years display...I have been collecting for many years and I have about 36 linear feet of Dept 56 and Lemax with the Californis Sceamin' rollercoaster in my Carnival scene. It's fun to create these little villages.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

zo6marlene said:


> Spookytownking4810 said:
> 
> 
> > Its not about having a lavish display or how much you have...Ita about having fun and doing it how YOU want it to be..No race nor a contest.If you love it enough then you MAKE room..lol.
> ...


Howdy
When you start a new post in this section itll give you the pic or video que at the top left hand corner of your new message box..should take you into your device gallery.Would love to see em.

STK


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

djgeneral said:


> wow, i would have did $20 haha


I found another one that is in mint condition, and cost less. So I'm happy!


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Uno said:


> Sweet! Would love to see it with room lights on to better see your terrain.


The point of ST is having them displayed and lit in the dark..I wont take pics or vid of it with house lights up..There is no reason to do so thx.

STK


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

This is my first time posting a pic....hopefully I haven't screwed up. I just thought I'd give you an idea of what I like to do.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I need to get better...thought I posted two but only one showed up. Here is one more.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Last one seems a little fuzzy...maybe this will be better...


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I am hoping this is the graveyard....fingers crossed.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

My Mah Jongg gals....


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I have taken a dozen or so pictures of my houses.....from the very start, where the styrofoam is flying to the finished product. It was/is kinda neat to see bare tables go to a Halloween village. Just wanted you to see what I enjoy doing...I won't win any awards but family and friends (and sometimes their friends) like to wonder thru the house.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Looks fantastic!!!...Great job!!!!
STK


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

One word. WOW!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Zo6marlene...Amazing display! That roller coaster is fantastic! Do you take this down and rebuild every year? If so, how long does it take you to set it all up again? Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Zo6marlene , Fantastic set up you have there!


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Zo6marlene...Amazing display! That roller coaster is fantastic! Do you take this down and rebuild every year? If so, how long does it take you to set it all up again? Thanks for sharing the pics.


I only put it up for Halloween....this year I am doing only the skeletons. fireplace mantle and table tops with items purchased at HomeGoods, etc. I am going to be sharing my house with my daughter, son in law, their two kids (5yrs, 19 months) and their dog for the next year so space will be limited. 
I like rebuilding it every year...this year I was going to add a water scene that included 4 sailing ships (Lemax) in front of the Carnaval and i was trying to figure out how to to add more track to the moving cars (Lemax also). I have a lot of ideas but I will save them for next year.
The hardest part is lugging the orange tubs that everything is stored in up and down a flight of stairs....my shoulders were killing me by the time they were all put away.
It only takes me a couple of weeks...I move slow and last year I had to paint the roller coaster shades of brown with a little gray as I thought the white color was a bit bold for a halloween display...bought it on eBay pretty cheap as it had a few flaws (which is perfect for halloween) I also have the Disney Monorail that I will add to it at some point.....again, it wasn't perfect so I got a deal on eBay. Not sure how I will paint it or what stickers I may find to add.
Glad you like the pics.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Few new pics*

So i took all of my figs from the display to do inventory..Thought i would share them and My newest 2014 buildings with you..Waiting on the ST postal building as well.
STK


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*last few*

Just got the ST Halloween parade sign as well.

STK


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Only 45 days till Halloween, and I better get cracking if I want to build a display board, and do everything else I want to do. I bought all of these trees Dollar Tree had yesterday to add to my display. They only had 8, and now they have none. For $1 each I think they will do nicely. I have a few of the lemax trees too, but they aren't a dollar..LOL


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

nice find!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

inventory indeed! Love the bat sign!


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Came across these two throwbacks today. They are new old stock. The scare-ousel is badass and I totally understand why the old stuff is better now. Its my first 'old' piece. Also, Crowley Hall is really cool. Got the clown entrance too to help start off the carnival theme in my town. Pics of the complete town when it goes up later this month.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Crowley is from last year as well as with the carnival gate..The scarousel was a great find!!


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*New Pics*

Got my display re-populated last night and added in the new figs and buildings.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*More pics*

Added a haunted forest with gypsy wagon plus jack o lantern pathway thru the woods


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> I found another one that is in mint condition, and cost less. So I'm happy!


I had the same problem with the Gothic Ruins building I picked up early this Spring. After taking it out I realized it's missing the Cross. Way too late for me to do anything about it but I'm glad you were able to get yours replaced. I've got my display pretty much done now and as usual I once again made some major screw ups with the display board I did this year. Screwed up a lot with my porch clearance and kept trying to make changes to accommodate my new buildings. I had to do it in sections because I can no longer reach the back. I'm going to have a heck of a time turning on the battery items but realistically I don't turn it all on anyway. It's basically just a fun little thing that I like to do. I'll post some pictures in a bit.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

2014 display.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Wowzers, Cloe, I Love your display! I even love the room it's in with that cool chair and the table decorated next to it with the black lace tablecoth.  I'm drooling over the big pirate ship and your water scene. That really makes me want a water scene in my village somewhere. And I like the cave structure you've got behind the pirate ship. What a great idea and a fun extra bit to decorate in. Awesome display, love it!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Very awesome displays!! I finished decorating Tuesday night  I will have to post some pics and stuff soon!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cloe, I agree with SpookyWolf. Great display. I love the skull over the train tunnel. I might have to borrow that idea,


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I "borrowed" the idea from someone else that sells displays on e-bay. I stuck a red string light in the eyes and inside the tunnel to light it up. The whole thing was pretty much inspired by some of the awesome displays I've seen posted here and on you-tube. Unfortunately the batteries died on the tunnel lights and I can't reach it anymore thanks to the bad layout planning I mentioned earlier. To top it all off I knocked the train off to the floor a few days ago breaking the coffin car and can't get it to work anymore. Hate to have to buy a whole train especially since I've already got a lot of extra track. Not enough time to do any redesigning this year. Guess It'll give me something to do next Spring.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

I now have coffins to go with my Coffin Factory!!! Thanks Uno and Spookytownking4810.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Cloe said:


> 2014 display.


Cloe'
Fantastic display!


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Holy grail spooky town find!!*

I dont know how many of these sets are out there in the world but i have been looking for YEARS!!!..Not one set offered on any auction site but one.."Worthpoint"..and they went for hundreds!!!!!...I found and purchased my set...Finally!


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's my village for 2014.


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Spookytownking4810 said:


> I dont know how many of these sets are out there in the world but i have been looking for YEARS!!!..Not one set offered on any auction site but one.."Worthpoint"..and they went for hundreds!!!!!...I found and purchased my set...Finally!


Congrats! I bet it feels good to get that crossed off your list. I still have one retired building that I would really like but don't want to pay $200+. I know if I'm patient I'll find it at a price I'm willing to pay eventually.


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics Chloe! How long have you been collecting? Did you make the fence around your prison? Love it! I've been collecting like mad for 2 years and have pretty much all the retired buildings I wanted (well, have room for is more accurate) so now I'm hoping to start adding littlle handmade touches like that and working on things like a backdrop.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dogmom said:


> Spookytownking4810 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know how many of these sets are out there in the world but i have been looking for YEARS!!!..Not one set offered on any auction site but one.."Worthpoint"..and they went for hundreds!!!!!...I found and purchased my set...Finally!
> ...


Thats my point ...These figures are near IMPOSSIBLE to find!!!...They were done in 2005 yet youde have better luck finding the earlier figs like from 2000..I found those no sweat but these damn skateboard kids are a myth!!...I love your display btw!!!

STK


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dog Mom, Love your display. Man that's a lot of pieces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I took out my pieces over the weekend to see how they would look laid out as I had them in my head. The train track is larger than I thought, and the train doesn't work. My son was looking at it to see if he could get it to run. I think I will need a larger table to do the display I have in my head. Here's what I have so far, with no display board yet.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Spookytownking; Congrats on the find. I've never seen it myself. I'd love to find Fluffy's dinner myself but I'm not into paying $40.00+ for it.
Dogmom: Love the display! I did make the fence. I made the burning logs and had some of that plastic canvas left. I couldn't remember exactly what it's used for when I posted there either. Latch hook or something? It's about $1.50 for a rectangle piece. It's white so I cut and painted it. I used wire to attach wooden dowels and coiled it at the top and attached it.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

The Kmart website has 25% off of the Lemax stuff.


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

I ran into Michaels last night because Spookytown was 40% off and they had a coupon for an extra 20% off on top of that. They had a couple of buildings marked down on clearance already, the pet shop, zombie café, and the houseboat, and also a couple of the accessories like the Halloween countdown and the ticket booth. The pet shop and the zombie café were marked down to $17.99 and $18.99 I think and the houseboat $24.99 plus it would have been an extra 20%. Has anyone else been into their Michaels recently? Just wondering if they are all doing this. I was thinking it was the things that weren't selling but from this thread I would think that the houseboats were selling okay.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Dogmom,

So far mine is still at 40% off on everything, with no extra discounts. Where did you get the 20% coupon?


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Screaming Demons said:


> Dogmom,
> 
> So far mine is still at 40% off on everything, with no extra discounts. Where did you get the 20% coupon?


I got an email on the 23rd that was specifically Spookytown showing a video of their new stuff for this year and pictures. Let's see if this link to the coupon works, supposed to be good until the 27th. 

http://www.michaels.com/coupons/ca-coupons.html?promo=20140922_Email_Lemax&cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-0922Lemax-_-20offLemax-_-Coupon1


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We just got the Houseboat tonight. Didn't realize you could still use the 20% coupon. They had a sign up saying SpookyTown was 50% off but the houseboat was marked down from $89 to $35. (Stupid Canadian prices). A lot of the other pieces were marked down as well. I don't think I've ever seen them do that.

Not gonna be any Halloween left by the 2nd week of October. When I was a kid that's when we (well, my parents) STARTED thinking about Halloween.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

It worked, Dogmom. Thank you!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Dogmom, your setup is amazing! I know it's none of my business, but I'm a materialistic weasel and can't help myself - How much did that setup cost you?


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Dogmom, your setup is amazing! I know it's none of my business, but I'm a materialistic weasel and can't help myself - How much did that setup cost you?


Thanks Wolfman! I've actually wondered myself how much I've spent. I'm kind of afraid to know to tell you the truth. I probably should get on eBay and look at my history and write it all down before it disappears because if I remember right I can only see back to 2012 and that is when I started collecting. I do love shopping and getting a bargain so I'm constantly looking for stores that are going out of business and sometimes I get lucky and find a buy it now item on eBay at a great price. Other times I treat myself because I've been on mandatory overtime at my job since March and I just feel I deserve it.  The things that I hate spending money on are the adapters for the accessories so you don't have to run them on batteries, the power strips, and the extra tables. I think I have 70 outlets being used on 6 power strips. I have about 20 adaptors that run 3 accessories each. The good thing is it all powers up with 3 buttons on 1 remote!


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dogmom,
It definately does feel terrific to locate figures that are hard to locate and I hope you do find the retired building at a good price..Your display is sterling!!
Personally i dont feel the number of pieces matters or cost..You can have EVERY item they produced and your display can look atrocious but if displayed well?..3-4 buildings can look like a million dollar set up!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Dogmom...OMG! Your display is fantastic!!! That's how my display would look in my dreams.  I just started last year, so a lot of this stuff is still new to me, but I've never seen some of those pieces before. I like the skeleton hanging from the witch's broom that was swinging around. I also like the skeletons on the push cart that went back and forth on the track. Loved how you put the grave digger toiling away right next to the hearse with the coffin just waiting in the back, LOL! It looks like you do a lot of the houses and buildings on their own board with a lot of accessories? That's a good idea. And what was the ginormous house in the very back that had all the pumpkin luminaries along the edge of the yard? How long did that take you to do, btw? And do you pack each inidvidual item up, or do you try to wrap up each section and store them in groups with the accessories for each house? You have the "normal people" part of the village (I think someone on this thread called that the civilian section) that I just love. It adds a whole other dimension to the spooky town and makes it look more real. I wish I had done a section like that in my village. I just know I'm going to have to watch your video a few more times to catch everything. You did such a wonderful job setting that all up! I just loved it! Awesome job! Now I'm inspired to work on my village this weekend.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I took out my pieces over the weekend to see how they would look laid out as I had them in my head. The train track is larger than I thought, and the train doesn't work. My son was looking at it to see if he could get it to run. I think I will need a larger table to do the display I have in my head. Here's what I have so far, with no display board yet.
> View attachment 217894
> View attachment 217895
> View attachment 217896
> ...


imthegoddess, where did you get those cool looking white trees? I just don't have the room to be able to do a big display, so I'm kind of scratching my head on where I'm going to set mine up this year. Can't wait to see it when you have the display boards all set up.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, that bonus 20% spooky coupon is nice. they are really getting rid of things this year, huh? I'll have to check my local michaels soon to get some last minute things for next year if I can get a good deal(s)


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

My Spookytown setup for 2014 is finally done!!!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I decided to go check out Michaels today... 70% was too goo to pass up!

Picked up the Dead Man's Cabin for $23.49, Hot Dog Vender 3.49 and Broom Parking for 2.49 and then got 20% off

grand total with tax: $24.99!


----------



## Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

djgeneral said:


> Well, I decided to go check out Michaels today... 70% was too goo to pass up!
> 
> Picked up the Dead Man's Cabin for $23.49, Hot Dog Vender 3.49 and Broom Parking for 2.49 and then got 20% off
> 
> grand total with tax: $24.99!


How did you get 70% off?


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

All Spookytown is 50% off and there is a 20% off coupon for Spookytown only including sale price valid all this week. today was the final day

All Michaels were supposed to have Spookytown 50% off for 2 days and the coupon was valid all week so you could get 70% total off before tax. It was an incredible deal, one of the best michaels ever had.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Dogmom said:


> I ran into Michaels last night because Spookytown was 40% off and they had a coupon for an extra 20% off on top of that. They had a couple of buildings marked down on clearance already, the pet shop, zombie café, and the houseboat, and also a couple of the accessories like the Halloween countdown and the ticket booth. The pet shop and the zombie café were marked down to $17.99 and $18.99 I think and the houseboat $24.99 plus it would have been an extra 20%. Has anyone else been into their Michaels recently? Just wondering if they are all doing this. I was thinking it was the things that weren't selling but from this thread I would think that the houseboats were selling okay.


I got the boat and zombie café, along with the countdown sign and ticket booth, for $50 thanks to their clearance sale and the coupon you linked to. Many thanks!!


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Backfromthedead, your town looks great! Thanks for posting a video. I like the sign at 12 seconds, the skeleton hanging from the sign that says "Spookytown this way." I don't remember seeing that before. Is it a new or old piece? 

Screaming Demons, glad I could help out a fellow villager. Looking forward to seeing the new pieces in your village.

Do any of you change out the light bulbs in your buildings for colored ones? I know a lot of the Lemax have LED lights but the buildings that just have a plain bulb in them. I changed out a couple of mine this year and it makes a big difference. My Rest in Peace Tombstones had a white light and I put orange in it and I like it much better. I'm thinking about changing out the white light in my Frogs and Toads Witchcraft Haunt for green. Dept 56 uses a couple different style of bulbs so I have to see if I can find the right one in green. I was thinking that Lemax Blood of the Vine would look good with a red bulb. I think they might be the C7 Christmas bulbs but I'm not sure.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> imthegoddess, where did you get those cool looking white trees? I just don't have the room to be able to do a big display, so I'm kind of scratching my head on where I'm going to set mine up this year. Can't wait to see it when you have the display boards all set up.


those white trees were part of the Lemax Christmas items Lowes had last year. I happened to go in there when the Christmas stuff was on sale, and I saw the trees and thought they would work for the halloween display too. I think they are suppose to be birch trees. I also bought a three on one plug in white on sale then, who cares if it is white when you won't see it.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Huge figure lot came in!!!!*

Just wanted to share my newest figure score for my display!!!.These are all mostly rare earlier figures from 2000 -2006 or so.And the very rare kids on skateboards ive been waiting for ....enjoy


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Great score Spookytownking! A lot of those I've only seen in other people's pictures or videos, never for sale, and I don't think I've ever seen the skateboard kids.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dogmom said:


> Great score Spookytownking! A lot of those I've only seen in other people's pictures or videos, never for sale, and I don't think I've ever seen the skateboard kids.


Yeah the Skateboarding kids were my main purpose for buying the entire lot..not only are they really rare but in the 5 years collecting ive only seen them up for ausction twice.There was a couple more in there i didnt have but the rest i have probably 2 or more sets of...doesnt hurt to have back up.

STK


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Just a heads up, Spookytown is 50% off still and there is a 25% off Friends and Family (including sale prices for entire order) valid Today, Friday and SAturday only!

75% off spookytown!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Just went to Michaels...the selection was low when I went 5 days ago but it is even lower now. Almost nothing left.

Did manage to pick up the Witches Workshop which was 22.49 after 50% off and then came down to 17.88 after tax with todays' Friends and Family coupon. I also got a $10 giftcard the other day because of how the manager was rude to me in the store so my grand total was $7.88 out the door!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Just a heads up for Canadians anyway, it looks like the Friend & Family coupon ends today... at least according to the email.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I saw all the Christmas Lemax stuff already up! lol It was 30% off


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey no Christmas talk..Its Topic SPOOKY TOWN 2014


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Spookytown is over


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

@djgeneral..Well for some of the special few whom are TRUE Halloween fans? it is year round!!!

STK


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, no! The C word. hahahhahahahahahhaha


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

Top photo is from last year. The rest are from my set up this year. I'm not totally done setting it up but I also might never be!


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> Oh, no! The C word. hahahhahahahahahhaha


Yes..tis true i HATE Christmas!!..Its a completely fabricated holiday based on pagan beliefs that CANNOT be proven nor traced back to any time or actual event...Halloween as we call it..can!!....


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I wish I would have gotten some of those fall trees! Someone cleared my store out of like 50 of them the day after I went lol 75% off them was a pretty great deal


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

djgeneral

Thanks for letting us know about that extra 25% off. I added a few great pieces to my still meager collection, thanks to you.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

TheNextMartha, I love your mantel. What a great size. Oh what I could do with that. Love your spooky town display on it. One of my fireplaces has no mantle, and the other has this ridiculous 2 foot by 5 inch recess that is almost useless. My mantel clock won't even fit there.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> djgeneral
> 
> Thanks for letting us know about that extra 25% off. I added a few great pieces to my still meager collection, thanks to you.


awesome!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Dogmom said:


> Backfromthedead, your town looks great! Thanks for posting a video. I like the sign at 12 seconds, the skeleton hanging from the sign that says "Spookytown this way." I don't remember seeing that before. Is it a new or old piece?
> 
> Screaming Demons, glad I could help out a fellow villager. Looking forward to seeing the new pieces in your village.
> 
> Do any of you change out the light bulbs in your buildings for colored ones? I know a lot of the Lemax have LED lights but the buildings that just have a plain bulb in them. I changed out a couple of mine this year and it makes a big difference. My Rest in Peace Tombstones had a white light and I put orange in it and I like it much better. I'm thinking about changing out the white light in my Frogs and Toads Witchcraft Haunt for green. Dept 56 uses a couple different style of bulbs so I have to see if I can find the right one in green. I was thinking that Lemax Blood of the Vine would look good with a red bulb. I think they might be the C7 Christmas bulbs but I'm not sure.


Yes, I have changed bulbs in Lemax buildings. Including a red one in Blood of the Vine. I love it - looks awesome! And the Lemax buildings with the bulbs can be swapped out for the C7 Christmas bulbs.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Does Michael's typically have any more sales between now and Halloween, or is 50% off about as low as it's going to go from here on out?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Actually grabbed a few pieces today during the 50% off sale Michaels has going on. In addition, they also had some of the pieces on clearance. I scored the Reaper countdown table top piece for only $5.99!

Also, if anyone is looking for environment pieces such as the sidewalk, fences, and what not, mine had a huge display up of the Lemax Christmas village pieces, and those were all 30% off.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> Does Michael's typically have any more sales between now and Halloween, or is 50% off about as low as it's going to go from here on out?


Most places are probably completely sold out by now anyways. I don't think they go over 50% before Halloween. But most places are cleared out, especially since they had 75% total off a week ago with the additional coupon many people used. Day after Halloween is typical 75% I believe, but I've never seen any Lemax left after Halloween. My store was almost completely gone over a week ago


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine still has almost everything they started with. Looks like there are only one or two other people in the county besides myself buying anything.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Then consider yourself extremely lucky and enjoy!


----------



## jenhalloweengeek (Oct 19, 2014)

*spooky town lighting*

I need lighting help. I want to get the front lit with black light. I have various spots to light up some areas but i want an overall black light glow to light up everything when lights are out. Can anyone offer some reasonable options. This is in a dinning room on a large 4X8 table. The room is small and this is almost the only thing in there. Have three kids so wires everywhere are a bad idea. Will try to include pics if i can figure out how to attach them.


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Is there any way you can hang a black light above the set up?


----------



## jenhalloweengeek (Oct 19, 2014)

Right in front of the set up is a bulk head on the ceiling. Thought about that but worried about wires. Which thinking on it, maybe i could run it down into a corner. What size (wattage) might i be looking at. Not experienced at all with this. Complete novice


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

You can go to a store like Party On or Party City, Spencers, etc and they have the longer black light fixtures in various lengths. You can simply put up a temporary one of those for the display and that would work. As long as it's about the length of the display it should be enough to "light" the houses.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kmart.com has Lemax, buy one get one right now. Just a heads up for everyone in case you didn't know


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

MummyOf5 said:


> Kmart.com has Lemax, buy one get one right now. Just a heads up for everyone in case you didn't know


Is there a code for this? I tried adding a couple of items to my cart, thinking that it would do it automatically, but it doesn't.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> Is there a code for this? I tried adding a couple of items to my cart, thinking that it would do it automatically, but it doesn't.


I'm not seeing the banner now that they had up the other day when I posted.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

the TRAIN the TRAIN


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

just started a collection of these they are awesome!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> just started a collection of these they are awesome!!



Welcome to Spooky Town, moonwitchkitty! LOL 



I just had a friend of mine stop over the other day, who was with me the very first time I ever bought a ST piece way back in 2001. He couldn't believe I still collected and had it all set it.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Has anyone come across any good sales online? I know about Kmart and ehobbytools, but was hoping there might be some place with a great sale going on.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Started to pack up my pieces today, and I can't belieive how many pieces have something broken, I'm on the lookout for a black cat that broke off my witch and wizards display. And, as luck would have it, the super glue I bought just for this has gone missing. I really want to fix them before I pack them away.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Ugh, I'm in the same boat. Had some branches break off a tree & have been looking for our gel super glue to fix it but I think one of the kids took it. Also the weather vane broke off leaving the post stuck in the hole. Not sure how to fix that (drill it out maybe, or stab a pin in it & try to pry it out?) Love these things put sometimes the upkeep/storage can be a pain. 

Our Micheal's still had a small shelf of leftover Lemax Spooky Town at 70% off; maybe there's something you could get cheap & pull the cat off to use. Or check ehobby tool, they might have a replacement. if you can't find anything anywhere else do you have any other pieces with a cat on it you wouldn't mind cannibalizing to fix it instead? I agree, it's nice to have everything in 'ready to go' status in the chaos to pulling things out the next year.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm still hoping I find the cat that broke off. I have a pile of laundry on the floor right by the table spooky town was set up on. I'm hoping the cat is in the pile. I picked up some gel glue at target yesterday only to realize it was scotch brand, and it stinks for this project.


----------

